# The Best V Guitar Of All Time.



## Manurack (Dec 30, 2020)

While there are the Gibson Flying V,, the Jackson Randy Rhoads V, the BC Rich Kerry King Tribal V, The Kramer V...

The ESP Dave Mustaine DV8 rules above all else. Mustaine left Dean and I'm really hoping that he goes back to ESP and resurrects these beauties again.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2020)

So funny story. That was gonna be the sig guitar of Morgan Lander of Kittie but she turned it down. They then gave it to Dave


----------



## Manurack (Dec 30, 2020)

Edit: not sure why the pictures uploaded twice. Internet glitch.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 30, 2020)

When did the ESP Daves stop?


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 30, 2020)

Wasn't really much of a signature. Just a standard V-II with a small inlay on the first fret.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 30, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> When did the ESP Daves stop?



December of 2006 was when Mustaine announced that he was leaving ESP and going to Dean Guitars.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 30, 2020)

I want the cockstock version.


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 30, 2020)

Change it to reverse headstock and remove the 8-ball inlay = awesome.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 30, 2020)

it's just a king v with an esp logo.


----------



## mmr007 (Dec 30, 2020)

I know its just an epiphone but I am quite partial to the Richie Faulkner V....that I believe is the coolest and not overwhelming in being a personalized sig...very tasteful


----------



## BenjaminW (Dec 30, 2020)

These two are my favorites:


----------



## Aso (Dec 30, 2020)

Dave should go back to Jackson since he still uses one of his old Jackson King V's for recording.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 30, 2020)

Had the red yellow fade limited version in ltd
Too big and too light for my taste.
Had the kv pro mustaine ( but a kahler saddle even after set ups etc was bothering me under my palm), a dean korea amber and a kv2
The dean is closer to his jackson.


----------



## Crumbling (Dec 30, 2020)

Those ESP Vs are huge, I found a Korean V-500 (the LTD DV8 after Dave left) at a pawn shop a while back and it looked massive compared to my KV. I wish they continued to offer the Michael Padget sig actually, those tick all my boxes for what I want in a V


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 30, 2020)

I once played the LTD DV8 in the sunset fade finish and it was a great guitar. Very solid, played and sounded great but nothing about it stood out as anything special. 

Best V though







Stick a Bareknuckle Warpig in the bridge and it destroys. Sadly the one I had wouldn't intonate for shit.


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 30, 2020)

THIS is THE V, like no other... screams metal, 80s metal, 90s metal... METAL


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 30, 2020)

Just kidding, this one is the best actually






The Mini V is just... cool


----------



## josh1 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## josh1 (Dec 30, 2020)

ESP Arrow looks the sleekest imo


----------



## mbardu (Dec 30, 2020)

You gotta make up your mind guys.
Either we only include _actual _Vs with wings of the same size, or else the RR is the GOAT and we can call it a day. 
No need to bring others into the mix.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2020)

For me the Kerry King V is the GOAT


----------



## mitou (Dec 30, 2020)

Way too many pickguards in this thread, though I did own an LTD DV8 once...

Still need to get one of these bad boys someday.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 30, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> For me the Kerry King V is the GOAT



Definitely, except you seem to have accidentally posted an image of the wrong one. 

Here's the proper one.


----------



## ClownShoes (Dec 30, 2020)

For sleekness - RR 1.5


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 30, 2020)

yall


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> Definitely, except you seem to have accidentally posted an image of the wrong one.
> 
> Here's the proper one.


I remember those! Luckily he came to his senses and got rid of that headstock.

There...That's MUCH better.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2020)

Honorable mention:


----------



## BenjaminW (Dec 30, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I remember those! Luckily he came to his senses and got rid of that headstock.
> 
> There...That's MUCH better.


You sick son of a bitch. I can't believe there's people out there who believe the BC Rich headstock is better than the ESP headstock!


----------



## Accoun (Dec 30, 2020)

I've always been partial to Michael Amott's ESP signature line:






The shape of his current Deans is cool, but I just can't get over the finishes.


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 30, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I remember those! Luckily he came to his senses and got rid of that headstock.
> 
> There...That's MUCH better.



No no no. Reverse banana headstock or no fucking thanks.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> You sick son of a bitch. I can't believe there's people out there who believe the BC Rich headstock is better than the ESP headstock!


The BC Rich Beast headstock is iconic. I like different stuff and I like it more even it works. That headstock on that V is just evil as fuck.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Dec 30, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> You sick son of a bitch. I can't believe there's people out there who believe the BC Rich headstock is better than the ESP headstock!



Ballsack > banana


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> No no no. Reverse banana headstock or no fucking thanks.


Shhh....Beast and WidowBeast headstock > Banana


----------



## BenjaminW (Dec 30, 2020)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Banana > ballsack


FTFY


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2020)

BenjaminW said:


> FTFY


WRONG


----------



## BenjaminW (Dec 31, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> WRONG


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 31, 2020)

The absolute best V is one with perfectly straight symmetrical horns that end at a sharp point.

This has been done by a variety of companies over the years in various models and for various artists. Examples:

ESP NV





ESP KKV





BC Rich Speed V





Dean Karl Sanders





KxK KK Downing





Peavey Devin Townsend





Framus Devin Townsend





Custom ESP NV





Genuinely V perfection. I can't think of anything I'd change to the shape. Doesn't even really matter what kind of headstock as they all look great. Not sure how well a cockstock would work on one though, but I'd definitely love to find out haha.

There's nothing more that I want to do than get one of these, tune it down to C/C# standard, and start busting out some grindcore riffs ala Nails and Full of Hell. Just pure brutality in design.

Obligatory second place to the ESP SV and Alexi models for improving upon the Jackson RR24 in the best way possible.

ESP SV (which actually comes in some pretty interesting finishes)





ESP Alexi (proper lower horn, not the bastardized American market one)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 31, 2020)

Masoo2 said:


> The absolute best V is one with perfectly straight symmetrical horns that end at a sharp point.
> 
> This has been done by a variety of companies over the years in various models and for various artists. Examples:
> 
> ...



God that Devy Framus is the SHIT


----------



## Manurack (Dec 31, 2020)

Accoun said:


> I've always been partial to Michael Amott's ESP signature line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holyshit I forgot about the ESP Michael Amott Ninja! I always wanted the black one with the mirror pickguard!


----------



## Korneo (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm an HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE V Fan and the Amott is still on my top 3.
I have the LTD version of the mirror plate one but never find the transblack ESP and I searching for something like 10 years...


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2020)

If you'd asked me some years ago I would have said this thing...





Luckily I came to my senses. It's still nice to look at though


----------



## Manurack (Dec 31, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> If you'd asked me some years ago I would have said this thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the Moser Custom Shop Bastard V?

Made me think of this song by Evile!
One dude is playing a Jackson King V and the other is playing a Moser Custom Shop V!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2020)

Manurack said:


> Is that the Moser Custom Shop Bastard V?
> 
> Made me think of this song by Evile!
> One dude is playing a Jackson King V and the other is playing a Moser Custom Shop V!



Yup. Then Moser did the Bastard import (like the one in that video) but I didn't like the shape as much. I'm a sucker for huge guitars and those are the biggest Vs I've ever seen.

I'd still like to try one out but the days of thinking it as my dream guitar are long over


----------



## Manurack (Dec 31, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yup. Then Moser did the Bastard import (like the one in that video) but I didn't like the shape as much. I'm a sucker for huge guitars and those are the biggest Vs I've ever seen.
> 
> I'd still like to try one out but the days of thinking it as my dream guitar are long over



That's one thing I loved about the ESP Mustaine sig, it's a big ass V! But I heard the Dean Mustaine V was big as well, but I've never tried one. I hate the small Jackson King V, I also had a Jackson Rhoads at one point and I was surprised at how small it was. I'm 6' tall and 230 pounds now, so that Rhoads V would look silly on me haha


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2020)

Manurack said:


> That's one thing I loved about the ESP Mustaine sig, it's a big ass V! But I heard the Dean Mustaine V was big as well, but I've never tried one. I hate the small Jackson King V, I also had a Jackson Rhoads at one point and I was surprised at how small it was. I'm 6' tall and 230 pounds now, so that Rhoads V would look silly on me haha


Yeah at 6'1 and 300lbs, small guitars look stupid on me and they feel like toys especially when on stage since lots of hair and big shoes make me almost a foot taller. I remember getting to try a really nice BC Rich Mockingbird and it was beautiful..but the thing was so disappointing because it was small as hell and felt like a Fisher Price toy. That's why I fell in love with Dean MLs. They're the biggest guitars I've ever played and the feel right on me.


----------



## mitou (Dec 31, 2020)

Get outta here with your baby Vs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2020)

Even as a fan of these I wouldn't put them in the ranking of "best V" but since pretty much every V has been mentioned, might as well bring this bad boy out


----------



## Manurack (Dec 31, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Even as a fan of these I wouldn't put them in the ranking of "best V" but since pretty much every V has been mentioned, might as well bring this bad boy out



Yes the BC Rich Draco was cool, but smol.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 31, 2020)

mitou said:


> Get outta here with your baby Vs



Damn, I wish KFC was open right about now.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2020)

Manurack said:


> Yes the BC Rich Draco was cool, but smol.


Yeah and unfortunately it was "perfect" as is. There's really nothing you can do to it that wouldn't kill the look. You couldn't make it wider, you couldn't make it longer. Anything other than the way it naturally looks would be way off. They sounded and played great though. So there's that at least


----------



## Possessed (Dec 31, 2020)

Best V = Jackson king v


----------



## manu80 (Dec 31, 2020)

that blood drip is siiiiiiiiiick
well the silver too...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 31, 2020)

Accoun said:


> I've always been partial to Michael Amott's ESP signature line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had 3 of these and they are pretty nice, shame I had to sell the red one though lol. Sold it to a guy in Slovakia.


----------



## MFB (Dec 31, 2020)

1. Amott's mirror pickguard Ninja V
2. Alexi Laiho's white Scythe V
3. Mustaine's silver/gray Jackson V

Don't @ me


----------



## sirbuh (Dec 31, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> Definitely, except you seem to have accidentally posted an image of the wrong one.
> 
> Here's the proper one.



confirmed by science


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 31, 2020)

There can be only one.









DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yeah at 6'1 and 300lbs, small guitars look stupid on me and they feel like toys especially when on stage since lots of hair and big shoes make me almost a foot taller. I remember getting to try a really nice BC Rich Mockingbird and it was beautiful..but the thing was so disappointing because it was small as hell and felt like a Fisher Price toy. That's why I fell in love with Dean MLs. They're the biggest guitars I've ever played and the feel right on me.



Have you tried an Agile V? I used to have a seven string one, and from what I remember (it's been a while), it's the only guitar I've ever had that felt too big. I think it was bigger than my Explorer, and aren't those about the same size as an ML?


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 31, 2020)

Now that I think about it some, the ESP KH-1 was always a sick guitar






Probably one of my favorite takes on the classic V shape


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2020)

BornToLooze said:


> Have you tried an Agile V? I used to have a seven string one, and from what I remember (it's been a while), it's the only guitar I've ever had that felt too big. I think it was bigger than my Explorer, and aren't those about the same size as an ML?



Nope. Never even been near an Agile V. Now I kinda want to check one out.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 1, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Nope. Never even been near an Agile V. Now I kinda want to check one out.



This monster just popped up in my feed this morning 

Agile Reaper 2000's Black W/Silver Bevels https://reverb.com/item/38023403-ag...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=38023403


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)

Asymmetrical Vs don't do it for me. I think that's one of the reasons I could never get with the Dean/Washburn Stealth even though I like MLs and pointy guitars. It should be a home run but nah....nah..one leg is shorter than the other and it irks the fuck out of me


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 1, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Asymmetrical Vs don't do it for me. I think that's one of the reasons I could never get with the Dean/Washburn Stealth even though I like MLs and pointy guitars. It should be a home run but nah....nah..one leg is shorter than the other and it irks the fuck out of me


So no RRs/Concords?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)

Special shout out to my first ever guitar love..the reason I'm addicted to satin black and the reason V guitars are my favorite.

Even though I wouldn't play it I still kinda want one of these. Or better yet I want a Dean Modifier in satin black with the moon and star inlay at the 12th.

Morgan Lander of Kittie introduced me to this guitar and it was my very first case of GAS


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> So no RRs/Concords?


I never understood making an amputee V. For some people it works but if the legs aren't the same length it just looks broken or unfinished to me


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm not a fan of the regular RR1 look and especially not the pickguard, but the white with gold pinstripe and hardware like the RR3T looks great and separate from a King V, and so does the black with colored bevels, that combination doesn't look quite right on a regular V for me.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 1, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Nope. Never even been near an Agile V. Now I kinda want to check one out.



My experience with Vs is an Epi V and an RR3, I don't know about anything like a King V, but I'm 5'9", and I keep my guitars kinda low (strings are around crotch level) and the bottom of the lower horn was under my knee. That being said, it wasn't the best guitar of all time. It had a Floyd that you strung the strings through the back of of the fine tuners, but if it's your thing, you could probably do some upgrades.



TheBolivianSniper said:


> This monster just popped up in my feed this morning
> 
> Agile Reaper 2000's Black W/Silver Bevels https://reverb.com/item/38023403-ag...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=38023403


 It wasn't like that, it was more King Vish.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 1, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> It wasn't like that, it was more King Vish.



One of these I guess? I think it's their only other V but they're so rare I forgot they existed. 

Agile Hornet 727 pro Natural https://reverb.com/item/33013775-ag...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=33013775


----------



## Omzig (Jan 1, 2021)

I always kinda dug some of Carvins V's (never own'ed a V shapped guitar myself..humm will have to address that in 2021)

vinnie vincent custom double V 





(not many pics of this around so here one for a 1/4 scale rep)

Ultra V is pretty sweet aswell


----------



## StevenC (Jan 1, 2021)

Ok guys, this has gone wrong long enough.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 1, 2021)

My caparison CZQ is up there.


----------



## jco5055 (Jan 1, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> My caparison CZQ is up there.


Damn how is it? I first thought it was badass even before I played a Capa (and now that I have I think the TAT I did play is my favorite guitar I ever have played!), but I was like “the default tuning is drop A so it’s not for my B standard self, I’d stick to a TAT since no modding needed” haha


----------



## Manurack (Jan 1, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Now that I think about it some, the ESP KH-1 was always a sick guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was waiting until somebody would throw in the name Kirk Hammett into this thread hahaha! That is a sweet V though!


----------



## Manurack (Jan 1, 2021)

Omzig said:


> I always kinda dug some of Carvins V's (never own'ed a V shapped guitar myself..humm will have to address that in 2021)
> 
> vinnie vincent custom double V
> 
> ...



That double V is fucking weird.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 1, 2021)

I didn't know Carvin made that VV thing.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 1, 2021)

Phone rings: "ESP here, hey WTF Kirk?"


----------



## Manurack (Jan 1, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Phone rings: "ESP here, hey WTF Kirk?"



Hahaha that Gibson Icons video with Kirk Hammett was actually really good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 1, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I didn't know Carvin made that VV thing.


jackson also made vv sigs.


----------



## Blitzie (Jan 1, 2021)

Surprised no one has mentioned the Vulture. This is my favorite V. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 1, 2021)

Ormsby Metal V


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 1, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> Damn how is it? I first thought it was badass even before I played a Capa (and now that I have I think the TAT I did play is my favorite guitar I ever have played!), but I was like “the default tuning is drop A so it’s not for my B standard self, I’d stick to a TAT since no modding needed” haha



I love it. The fishman pickups sound great and I always wanted a white and gold RR. The only thing I would change on it would be the neck as I don’t like painted glossy necks, and the pickup switch placement is sometimes interferes with by the trem bar. Overall amazing guitar though. It is HUGE though which is kind of funny considering it’s a sig for a small Asian guy who (I think) performs in drag sometimes?



Seabeast2000 said:


> Phone rings: "ESP here, hey WTF Kirk?"



I loved this video but was also wondering the same thing, what’s ESP thinking? I’m guessing their endorsement with ESP is super flexible considering they’re the biggest metal band to ever exist. Still weird seeing Metallica not playing their iconic guitars we grew up watching them play. For me it’ll always be James with his MX wolf to man inlay and Kirk with his KH 2.


----------



## I play music (Jan 1, 2021)

Blitzie said:


> View attachment 88519
> Surprised no one has mentioned the Vulture. This is my favorite V. Absolutely beautiful.





Metropolis said:


> Ormsby Metal V


Ewwww I think you 2 are in the wrong thread .. maybe you were looking for this https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/some-guitars-are-too-funny-not-to-post.298929


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 1, 2021)

I play music said:


> Ewwww I think you 2 are in the wrong thread .. maybe you were looking for this https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/some-guitars-are-too-funny-not-to-post.298929



Eww... I don't like Vulture either. But Metal V, metal af. Pointy sharp lines, very sleek looking like Jackson RR and ESP SV or Arrow with a serious twist.


----------



## jco5055 (Jan 1, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> I love it. The fishman pickups sound great and I always wanted a white and gold RR. The only thing I would change on it would be the neck as I don’t like painted glossy necks, and the pickup switch placement is sometimes interferes with by the trem bar. Overall amazing guitar though. It is HUGE though which is kind of funny considering it’s a sig for a small Asian guy who (I think) performs in drag sometimes?



oh yeah, glossy necks are a no go, the TAT is all Satin and I love that.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 1, 2021)

Is this the thread where I post Brian from TBDM's ESP and everyone gets mad at me again? Well.... okay then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 1, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Is this the thread where I post Brian from TBDM's ESP and everyone gets mad at me again? Well.... okay then.


 Ding dong, you're still wrong


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Is this the thread where I post Brian from TBDM's ESP and everyone gets mad at me again? Well.... okay then.


 Look, I've seen the bland and nonsensical messes SSO think are wonderful. Don't let them kill your joy. Live your truth


----------



## Manurack (Jan 1, 2021)

Blitzie said:


> View attachment 88519
> Surprised no one has mentioned the Vulture. This is my favorite V. Absolutely beautiful.



I'm embarrassed that Hetfield even signed his name on that hidious fucking thing... That's as bad as his Snakebyte Explorer. I love the Gibson and ESP Explorers, but that V is just... Nope.


----------



## I play music (Jan 1, 2021)

Metropolis said:


> Eww... I don't like Vulture either. But Metal V, metal af. Pointy sharp lines, very sleek looking like Jackson RR and ESP SV or Arrow with a serious twist.


Look where that lower side would meet the fretboard if there were no cutaway... and then tell me again that this does not look totally wonky...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## manu80 (Jan 1, 2021)

they should release this Pat o'Brien model as an import.....
as for orsmby, had the RR white/pinstripes.... light as feather and good fretjob ,otherwise way overpriced brand


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)

I'd really love to see a Pat O'Brien sig like that one. Not exactly my list of specs but I'd love to be able to try one.


----------



## Blitzie (Jan 1, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I'm embarrassed that Hetfield even signed his name on that hidious fucking thing... That's as bad as his Snakebyte Explorer. I love the Gibson and ESP Explorers, but that V is just... Nope.



He designed it. Of course his name is on it.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 1, 2021)

Blitzie said:


> He designed it. Of course his name is on it.



Still fucking hidious.


----------



## I play music (Jan 1, 2021)

Blitzie said:


> He designed it. Of course his name is on it.


He designed it probably is like he told a designer two or three things, the designer draws something up, asks do you like it? - yes - cool his new design


----------



## manu80 (Jan 1, 2021)

They just would have to reissue his esp hot rod flame v under ltd and voila !


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 1, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I'm embarrassed that Hetfield even signed his name on that hidious fucking thing... That's as bad as his Snakebyte Explorer. I love the Gibson and ESP Explorers, but that V is just... Nope.



how about this one


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 1, 2021)

My first V was one of these. Wanted to keep it because of the story around these but honestly hated the way it played


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> My first V was one of these. Wanted to keep it because of the story around these but honestly hated the way it played
> 
> View attachment 88523


Leave it to Ibanez to fuck up a V


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 1, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Leave it to Ibanez to fuck up a V



Neck-through Wizard II and made in Indonesia, there you have it. I had XPT700 and two RGT6EXFX's from same era, and they were kind of... how would you say, sticky with the thick gloss laquer. Acoustically very dead sounding instruments. Wizard II neck shape isn't the worst, compared to Wizard III, but still almost the same. It really depends what you compare them to, they probably aren't worst out there, but nowhere considered good or better either. Looks awesome though, again reverse headstock would be killer.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 1, 2021)

That original Wizard II makes the old Schecter bat necks so much more playable. What an awkward profile ime.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 1, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Is this the thread where I post Brian from TBDM's ESP and everyone gets mad at me again? Well.... okay then.





YEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!

Cockstock Vs!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 1, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Leave it to Ibanez to fuck up a V



They do okay as long as they just blatantly copy the RR.









But, then again....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## vilk (Jan 1, 2021)

But what about when you need to _impale_ someone hmmm???


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)

vilk said:


> But what about when you need to _impale_ someone hmmm???


Um......ew


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 1, 2021)

This has turned into The Best V Thread of all time...

ESP Hex V:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 1, 2021)

Yeah the Hex V is their coolest one IMO


----------



## Korneo (Jan 2, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> My first V was one of these. Wanted to keep it because of the story around these but honestly hated the way it played
> View attachment 88523


I still have mine and after some mods and a tons of shows with, it's still one of my favorite guitars and I've a lot of them.
I played it so much that the neck feel like home for me and this guitar will stay forever tune in B with some Blackouts.
My best friend have one too (Transform it to left handed ans silverburst) and both sound lound and clear unplugged, but we both have change the (hollow) plastic nut and tuners and the change was pretty drastic.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 2, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> how about this one



I actually like that one, sort of love it. At least that one has the original Gibson Flying Shape and not that stupid Vulture V.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 2, 2021)

I forgot to mention a couple of great runner up V guitars in this thread.

The Jackson Phil Demmel signature V. He wrote some GREAT shit when he was in Machine Fucking Head! Most notably The Blackening album.



And yet, another Jackson endorser, Corey Beaulieu of Trivium. Trivium's breakthrough album Ascendancy blew me away when I was a kid, I love Trivium but I think their last good album (in my opinion) was In Waves... I never really cared for albums they released after In Waves.



Strange thing though, both of these signature Jackson guitars look very similar.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 2, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> My first V was one of these. Wanted to keep it because of the story around these but honestly hated the way it played
> View attachment 88523



I knew I saw an Ibanez V like that somewhere at one point in time, I saw a DiMarzio pickup ad in Guitar World about 10 years ago and Sam Totman was playing one.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 2, 2021)

vilk said:


> But what about when you need to _impale_ someone hmmm???



Hahaha I'm a hunter. I'd use that as a spear to kill a caribou and write a song with it about how I killed the caribou afterwards... @MaxOfMetal HAHAHA


----------



## Manurack (Jan 2, 2021)

Trashgreen said:


> This has turned into The Best V Thread of all time...
> 
> ESP Hex V:



That Adam Nergal ESP signature is sick as fuck!


----------



## Possessed (Jan 2, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> I love it. The fishman pickups sound great and I always wanted a white and gold RR. The only thing I would change on it would be the neck as I don’t like painted glossy necks, and the pickup switch placement is sometimes interferes with by the trem bar. Overall amazing guitar though. It is HUGE though which is kind of funny considering it’s a sig for a small Asian guy who (I think) performs in drag sometimes?
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this video but was also wondering the same thing, what’s ESP thinking? I’m guessing their endorsement with ESP is super flexible considering they’re the biggest metal band to ever exist. Still weird seeing Metallica not playing their iconic guitars we grew up watching them play. For me it’ll always be James with his MX wolf to man inlay and Kirk with his KH 2.



For me metallica played gibson explorer and jackson rr at their peak


----------



## Korneo (Jan 2, 2021)

B


Manurack said:


> I knew I saw an Ibanez V like that somewhere at one point in time, I saw a DiMarzio pickup ad in Guitar World about 10 years ago and Sam Totman was playing one.
> View attachment 88533


Because originaly, the VBT was the signature of Sam from DragonForce


----------



## Korneo (Jan 2, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I forgot to mention a couple of great runner up V guitars in this thread.
> 
> The Jackson Phil Demmel signature V. He wrote some GREAT shit when he was in Machine Fucking Head! Most notably The Blackening album.
> View attachment 88531
> ...


I'm an huge fan of Machine Head (Phil Demmel era) and Trivium and my Jackson Custom Shop can interest you. The shape was a prototype from Corey and the "Jackson" version of the Dean signature of Corey :


----------



## Manurack (Jan 2, 2021)

Korneo said:


> I'm an huge fan of Machine Head (Phil Demmel era) and Trivium and my Jackson Custom Shop can interest you. The shape was a prototype from Corey and the "Jackson" version of the Dean signature of Corey :




Wicked guitar man!


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 2, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Leave it to Ibanez to fuck up a V



EDIT: Damn, looks like gunshow beat me to it!

They sorta nailed it in 1986 though..


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jan 2, 2021)

I don't know about the best of all time, but the ESP Sexy Finger V-II gets points for style:


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 2, 2021)

Someone forgot the condoms for the MIJ guitar orgy.


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 2, 2021)

Korneo said:


> I still have mine and after some mods and a tons of shows with, it's still one of my favorite guitars and I've a lot of them.
> I played it so much that the neck feel like home for me and this guitar will stay forever tune in B with some Blackouts.
> My best friend have one too (Transform it to left handed ans silverburst) and both sound lound and clear unplugged, but we both have change the (hollow) plastic nut and tuners and the change was pretty drastic.


I'd be curious to see that custom burst finish your friend did.


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 2, 2021)

so....this guitar breaks every "rule" I have about Vs. 
1. It is string thru
2. It doesn't have a pickguard
3. It has an ugly headstock
4. It's a dean
5. I (mostly) hate graphics on guitars (the Lynch ESP Skulls and Snakes being one notable exception)
6. I haven't cared about Megadeth or Mustaine since anything after Countdown...

BUT....I REALLY do love this guitar and would like to have one but I don't know that I wanna spend money for a USA made version (pricey) and import Deans I have played have not been to my liking. I recently thought several times about getting the lightning bolt Dime dean ML because....Dime (I actually hate the shape of the guitar) but the import version felt like it was made of balsa wood so my impression of import Dean has not improved.

I guess I'll stick with the more traditional Vs anyway. When I was kid I loved the "METAL" look of the Gibson (and Hamer) Vs of KK Downing (before he went to the custom mini-V that was covered in brass buttons like the arm of an old fashioned sofa)... and it worked for early Metallica and the thrash bands and yet is equally at home on your lap in a jazz club so....


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 2, 2021)

I have pretty much the same rules and I hate the headstock too, but damn I also really like the look of that particular V also. You're not alone.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 3, 2021)

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I don't know about the best of all time, but the ESP Sexy Finger V-II gets points for style:


I've got the red version of this and it is a nice guitar, not entirely convinced on the middle pickup though.


----------



## Korneo (Jan 3, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> I'd be curious to see that custom burst finish your friend did.


It's pretty hard to find a pic but this is one live


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 3, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> how about this one



I love these, the orange/red flamed model too. I've only ever seen one in a store about 20 years ago. A shame they were so rare and so expensive.


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 3, 2021)

Korneo said:


> It's pretty hard to find a pic but this is one live


Nice. Thanks for posting. Making it a lefty really worked out. Now it has a true reverse headstock. It's cool that he moved the input jack to the opposing wing to maintain the functionality of having it on the upper rather than lower wing once flipped. BTW your friend looks like Dave Murray


----------



## Mboogie7 (Jan 3, 2021)

maliciousteve said:


> I love these, the orange/red flamed model too. I've only ever seen one in a store about 20 years ago. A shame they were so rare and so expensive.



Same man. I remember back in 2003 in a guitar world, they had a picture of the that V and his grinch viper. As a complete guitar newb at that time, those were the holy grail guitars for me.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 3, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So funny story. That was gonna be the sig guitar of Morgan Lander of Kittie but she turned it down. They then gave it to Dave



That's interesting! 

I played one way back (mid 2000?) and really liked it. Never knew at the time it was Mustaine sig, the sales person just put one in my hands like: try this out!.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Jan 3, 2021)

The best V I've seen is that from that one guy who posts here. A Jackson RR with a reversed headstock. Has two, I think.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 3, 2021)

I read too fast I saw Logan mader instead of Morgan Lander. !!! An alias maybe ?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Zhysick (Jan 3, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


>


That's not a V


THAT'S NOT A V



NOT

A

V

Ok, I like it anyway (if it didn't have the graphic)


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> That's not a V
> 
> 
> THAT'S NOT A V
> ...



It is an OSHA-approved V.


----------



## exo (Jan 3, 2021)

I’m just gonna toss out the BCR JRV7 as a sleeper nominee, this one is mine (and apologies for needing to give it a nice clean and polish....)


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 3, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> It is an OSHA-approved V.



That's it, from now on all non pointy Vs will be referred to as "safety Vs".

And no more running onstage with the pointies!


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 3, 2021)

Why is it called a Jr.V anyway? Those things are massive. 

Great looking finish though, I'm a sucker for purple, and unlike the new ones it isn't blinged out in Abalone.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 3, 2021)

Just found this one for sale in facebook, thought it deserved a spot in this thread. The link is - https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/1303530460005659/?media_id=0&ref=share_attachment

The sale was posted on the Ibanez buy/sell group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/839134716183601/


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 3, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Just found this one for sale in facebook, thought it deserved a spot in this thread. The link is - https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/1303530460005659/?media_id=0&ref=share_attachment
> 
> The sale was posted on the Ibanez buy/sell group - https://www.facebook.com/groups/839134716183601/


why does it have scratch plates in the only places that would never see scratches?


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 3, 2021)

.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 3, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 88565
> 
> 
> View attachment 88566


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 3, 2021)

I will have 8 string versions of both of these some day, mark my words


----------



## Korneo (Jan 4, 2021)

This one have a special spot for me (Pic from my personal collection ^^)


----------



## Korneo (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh, and this is how the Matt Heafy one ended :


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 4, 2021)

Korneo said:


> Oh, and this is how the Matt Heafy one ended :




Funny story..from what I recall, the Trivium dudes hated their Dean endorsements and couldn't wait to get other guitars. I don't remember exactly why but the gist of it was Dean was shitty to them


----------



## manu80 (Jan 4, 2021)

invisible headstock guitar !!!
yeah and Heafy bitched so much when the headstock broke that it ended their endorsement.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 4, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> why does it have scratch plates in the only places that would never see scratches?



I have no idea... Kind of looks like it is the part "missing" from the pickguard but it isn't...


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 4, 2021)

manu80 said:


> Heafy bitched so much when the headstock broke that it ended their endorsement.



Did that really happen - the endorsement ending over complaining?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 4, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Did that really happen - the endorsement ending over complaining?


No. They hated Dean because Dean was shitty to them. Maybe the guitar breaking was the last straw.


----------



## Choop (Jan 4, 2021)

The ESP V guitars are rad, and I always wanted a DV8. I have a V-350 that I've turned into a project guitar (that will eventually get done!!). This is probs my favorite V, though:


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 4, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No. They hated Dean because Dean was shitty to them. Maybe the guitar breaking was the last straw.



I've read that Matt and Corey tried to get deals with Gibson and Jackson respectively in the Ascendancy days and got turned down so Dean swooped in because they were a hot commodity; by the time they were in the Shogun cycle and the Deans were falling apart both brands were willing to take them on. Dean was just a stopgap and one that I dont think either of them was particularly enthusiastic about


----------



## lurè (Jan 4, 2021)

May the roast begins


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 4, 2021)

lurè said:


> View attachment 88574
> 
> 
> May the roast begins


Wtf is that shit? A retarded cry for help?


----------



## Manurack (Jan 4, 2021)

After hearing about Alexi Laiho's passing, I'm posting his ESP

V in honor of one of my favorite shredders of all time. RIP Laiho!


----------



## Accoun (Jan 4, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Funny story..from what I recall, the Trivium dudes hated their Dean endorsements and couldn't wait to get other guitars. I don't remember exactly why but the gist of it was Dean was shitty to them



I think I roughly remember a local mag interview right after they went to Jackson and Gibson. Might have been the honeymoon period for the new endorsements or just bad blood between them and corporate, but they were trashing Dean hard over the how many problems they had with the guitars.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Jan 4, 2021)

Manurack said:


> After hearing about Alexi Laiho's passing, I'm posting his ESP
> View attachment 88577
> V in honor of one of my favorite shredders of all time. RIP Laiho!



AAAAAHHHHHH NOOOOOOOO

I just read that it happened a week ago and I found out from this post.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 4, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wtf is that shit? A retarded cry for help?



... I think it's a Kiesel...


----------



## Possessed (Jan 4, 2021)

Manurack said:


> After hearing about Alexi Laiho's passing, I'm posting his ESP
> View attachment 88577
> V in honor of one of my favorite shredders of all time. RIP Laiho!


You mean this one?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jan 4, 2021)

I would let this V marry my daughter.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 4, 2021)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I would let this V marry my daughter.


Now THIS is a respectable guitar


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jan 4, 2021)

Totally forgot about this monster posted waaay back on the bmusic forum during the heyday:






Bareknuckle Steve Stevens set (Rebel Yells now, I presume, this was quite a while ago), there was some kerfuffle about it having a one-piece top when the DV-8 issue was still within recent memory, as I recall. Bunch of other nifty little things about it, quite possibly my favorite V ever.


----------



## Korneo (Jan 5, 2021)

For the Trivium subject, I remember that Dean approched them because the wife of Dime talk with Dean about them and they make a deal.
But the signature guitars came very late and with literally no advertise except the one they made themself.
I remember Matt's telling me he broke a lot of input jack and the tuning stability was not that great + they "create" a custom pickup set for each but he was an EMG fan for years.
He say it's not bad guitars, but Dean made some promise they never get about they're signature models.
They use custom shop models when the production ones wasn't that great and the look is the same but not the entire specs (rosewood fingerboard instead of ebony for exemple)

They where pretty pissed of during the Unholly Alliance Tour (With Slayer, Amon Amarth and Mastodon. AMAZING shows !) and when the headstock broke and it was the cherry on the cake.
The tour end and they put some tape on the name of the brand on the headstock for next shows and contact Jackson and Gibson.
On the next European tour, Matt play with the Epiphone V whoch he say was a crappy guitar but he waiting for his 7 strings Explorer.

And that's it.


----------



## Aliascent (Jan 5, 2021)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> I would let this V marry my daughter.



I think there's a guitar under that pickguard. Not sure.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Viginez (Jan 5, 2021)

the sv and arrow seem humongous
rr loocks way better
i like the old school gibson v90 too


----------



## manu80 (Jan 5, 2021)

That pinstripe looks like the Les paul signature on 2015 lp models


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 5, 2021)

This is gorgeous. Off topic but I REALLY wish Hamer would come back (not the limited current import stuff but the original Californian and Chaparral)....sigh


----------



## Samark (Jan 6, 2021)

Not a V person, but always thought this was rather tasy


----------



## Brett Taylor (Jan 6, 2021)

There’s my RR, no pick guard, Floyd and black.


----------



## Brett Taylor (Jan 6, 2021)

Manurack said:


> After hearing about Alexi Laiho's passing, I'm posting his ESP
> View attachment 88577
> V in honor of one of my favorite shredders of all time. RIP Laiho!




RIP Alex Laiho

Had no idea about this either


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 6, 2021)

Samark said:


> View attachment 88632
> 
> 
> Not a V person, but always thought this was rather tasy


I miss Ran guitars


----------



## John (Jan 6, 2021)

Apart from the pickup choice and inlays, this about as close as it gets, in my opinion. I've been a fan of the ESP NV, but not a fan of the Kahler bridges that were usually installed. So this was a nice change of pace:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 6, 2021)

John said:


> Apart from the pickup choice and inlays, this about as close as it gets, in my opinion. I've been a fan of the ESP NV, but not a fan of the Kahler bridges that were usually installed. So this was a nice change of pace:



That belongs to the Sammy from Goatwhore right? His X style guitars are nice. That carved top one he has is fuckin mint.


----------



## torchlord (Jan 6, 2021)

I've been wanting to get a Solar V for sometime and felt they really should be in this thread despite the fact the company is really new.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 7, 2021)

Caparison Orbit. You're welcome


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 7, 2021)

Any V guitar with a jack that’s not on the top of the lower bout is a fail in my book. It makes seated playing a pain in the ass (and leg!) 

Also funny how the guitar world generally celebrates copies, compared to the synth world where it’s more often derided.

OG (Olive Green) beauty right here. I mean a V is a Gibson. (Nobody calls Superstrats “Stratocasters” ffs)


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 7, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Any V guitar with a jack that’s not on the top of the lower bout is a fail in my book. It makes seated playing a pain in the ass (and leg!)
> 
> Also funny how the guitar world generally celebrates copies, compared to the synth world where it’s more often derided.
> 
> ...



I hate that color with all the cells of my body. But in a different finish I would definitely rock that V


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I didn't know Carvin made that VV thing.



The original was a Jackson:


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2021)

Crumbling said:


> Why is it called a Jr.V anyway? Those things are massive.
> 
> Great looking finish though, I'm a sucker for purple, and unlike the new ones it isn't blinged out in Abalone.



Because it's smaller than the original, Double-Rhoads sized Vs they originally made.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 88566



That's hot.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2021)

The original Double Rhoads on the right.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 7, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> The original was a Jackson:


Boys are, in fact, gonna rock.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 7, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> View attachment 88566



Love everything but the pickguard. Why didn't they make the outer edge parallel to the body? The switch tip going right up to the edge and the knob hanging over make it look like a sloppily cut aftermarket pickguard.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 7, 2021)

Vs shouldn't have pick guards in 2021.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 7, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Vs shouldn't have pick guards in 2021.


Wrong


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 7, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Vs shouldn't have pick guards in 2021.





what if its a reissue of a 2018? Even if the pickguard is 80% of the available real estate of the guitar......but is this damn purdy


----------



## StevenC (Jan 7, 2021)

Gibson needs to reissue the New Century series.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Jan 7, 2021)

HUGH JAYNUS said:


> Caparison Orbit. You're welcome



that’s what I said earlier! I’ve got an orbit CZQ. It is awesome and huge.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 7, 2021)

You guys are high.


----------



## Aliascent (Jan 7, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Vs shouldn't have pick guards in 2021.



Exactly. No pickguards on Vs, ever.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 7, 2021)

or...Vs should have pickguards in places where you'd actually fucking pick lol


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 8, 2021)

Hell yeah dude!


mmr007 said:


> View attachment 88716
> 
> what if its a reissue of a 2018? Even if the pickguard is 80% of the available real estate of the guitar......but is this damn purdy


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 8, 2021)

Esp still calling this an eclipse lol. Do like the 3 p90's, not a huge fan of the headstock but it works.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 8, 2021)

Mprinsje said:


> Esp still calling this an eclipse lol. Do like the 3 p90's, not a huge fan of the headstock but it works.



The Eclipse is a Les Paul, a V, and a tele shape. They're really bad about recycling that name


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 8, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The Eclipse is a Les Paul, a V, and a tele shape. They're really bad about recycling that name



Haha yeah, they're only calling it an eclipse because its a sugizo signature, all or a lot of his guitars are called eclipses iirc. Like this RD (which does all kinds of things for me, with 3 single coils and a Floyd).


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm pretty sure that Mustain is headed towards Kramer. Though its rumored for him to join Gibson, but Kramer makes more sense as Gibson never had a pointy V.

His days with Jackson, ESP and Dean have produced the same guitar over and over again. If he joined Gibson, it would have been neat to see a roundy V instead of a pointy. But Kramer, being more metal oriented, would suit him better.

I've always had a soft spot for the Kevin Bond Rhoads from Jackson, and the RR5 from Jackson. Was close to pulling the trigger on one a few times, and i'm kind of glad it never came to be. as I'm aging, i'm getting away from pointy stuff. So I'll take a Dean V or something similar over a pointy metal V.


though the new epiphone V is a beauty!




same goes for the silverburt from a few years ago





and this


----------



## Wakizashi (Jan 8, 2021)

Kinda liked RR shape the most for some reason, I have to say that BC Rich JR V7 was my favourite V. Great playability, ebony board. slim fast neck with comfy modern D shape. Even that Korean FR was not half bad (and had great success on Warbeast WMD with it as well). Talking about ESP Mustane sig, it had to be really nice axe, even Abbath from Immortal used that with adding original FR there. To LTD guitars, i should not get rid my JH 600. Great axe with price raised up significantly now... Not that extremely slim neck as my RG550 (still slim tho) but inspirational to play on. What can you do...



BC Rich R V7


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 8, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> I'm pretty sure that Mustain is headed towards Kramer. Though its rumored for him to join Gibson, but Kramer makes more sense as Gibson never had a pointy V.
> 
> His days with Jackson, ESP and Dean have produced the same guitar over and over again. If he joined Gibson, it would have been neat to see a roundy V instead of a pointy. But Kramer, being more metal oriented, would suit him better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 8, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Love everything but the pickguard. Why didn't they make the outer edge parallel to the body? The switch tip going right up to the edge and the knob hanging over make it look like a sloppily cut aftermarket pickguard.



That’s pretty much how they’ve been making most of them since the 1950’s, similar to the futuristic auto designs of that time with asymmetrical lines. 

Interesting that Flying Vs proved to be far ahead of their time- only about 100 were made in the first run as not many people liked them in 1958.

I think you have to look at the Custom V for a somewhat more symmetrical pick guard design- even Jimi’s V was pretty wild. (And a wild price at 9,999$!)


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 8, 2021)

Somebody probably posted these already, but aren’t these part of the reason for Vs’ popularity, particularly in Metal? I like ‘em!


----------



## manu80 (Jan 8, 2021)

I wish i could find a cheap gibson modern V, the one that looks like the Roswell


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 8, 2021)

manu80 said:


> I wish i could find a cheap gibson modern V, the one that looks like the Roswell



What’s cheap for you? 

I’ve seen a few weird and/or rare Gibsons pop up at Music Go Round over the years. Sometimes at good prices too.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 8, 2021)

Well not the 5k some are asking for


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 8, 2021)

manu80 said:


> Well not the 5k some are asking for



haha yea no doubt! 

I saw the Gibson V and the Explorer with carbon fiber top a few years back for under a grand each. Should’ve grabbed at least one!

Can’t remember the model name maybe it was New Century or something? 

There’s always these cool weird Gibsons over the years, hard to keep track.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 8, 2021)

Man I would love on of these: 




THE V STANDS FOR VICTORY! 

hell yeah!


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 8, 2021)

From probably my fav series by the much maligned big dogs, the Gothic V:




Gibson sure gets a lot of smack, but they really do some things right, like the pink blanket? Come on!


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 8, 2021)

Speaking of which why the hell did guitar makers put the dots on the fingerboard where they commonly are?

Always preferred a blank board like above, and one side dot on 7.

Makes absolutely no sense the way they are. Make it every other, one or none at all!


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 8, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Man I would love on of these:
> 
> View attachment 88750
> 
> ...



That's cool and the SG even better in that color with the big pickguard! That series is tempting considering the low price... not a big fan of the color but with the black hardware it kinda works


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 8, 2021)

Zhysick said:


> That's cool and the SG even better in that color with the big pickguard! That series is tempting considering the low price... not a big fan of the color but with the black hardware it kinda works



Yes indeed, a drab color, but when plugged in lookout- The full force of beige and black! Yeeehaw boys! 

Funny story about the Govt series- as far as I understand it (back when the govt made some kind of sense and did normal govt kinda things) because of CITES they took all Gibsons rosewood and then wound up giving it all back later on!


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 8, 2021)

I really don't hate it. One of the few Vs I've seen with a top that actually looks tasteful. Jackson really needs to do more with that Winterstorm finish imo.

Not a big fan of lack of cutaways on the Jackson Rhoads though, it's a feature of the SV/Alexi that I've came to appreciate more and more throughout the years.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 8, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> The original was a Jackson:



This is the most hideous V I've ever seen.


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 8, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> From probably my fav series by the much maligned big dogs, the Gothic V:
> 
> View attachment 88751
> 
> ...


I actually prefer a gloss black guitar and matte black guard. I always thought about getting an epiphone version and polishing and buffing the hell out of the guitar so it turns shiny (like playing) and then get a custom matte guard


----------



## Mboogie7 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mprinsje said:


> Esp still calling this an eclipse lol. Do like the 3 p90's, not a huge fan of the headstock but it works.



Fuck that’s hot.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 9, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> I really don't hate it. One of the few Vs I've seen with a top that actually looks tasteful. Jackson really needs to do more with that Winterstorm finish imo.
> 
> Not a big fan of lack of cutaways on the Jackson Rhoads though, it's a feature of the SV/Alexi that I've came to appreciate more and more throughout the years.


Inlays are facing the wrong way imo, everything else seems to flow perfectly though.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 9, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> I actually prefer a gloss black guitar and matte black guard. I always thought about getting an epiphone version and polishing and buffing the hell out of the guitar so it turns shiny (like playing) and then get a custom matte guard



Just saw one of these, not bad for a “beater!”

Only 399$!


----------



## manu80 (Jan 9, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> This is the most hideous V I've ever seen.



man you got two V’s for the price of one and you’re complaining ?


----------



## bigbusterstar (Jan 9, 2021)

I love the Alexi's, they're like Rhoads' but with a slightly more erect lower wing. My only issue is i hate dealing with whammys so i'd never buy one, but otherwise hnnnggg


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 9, 2021)

Oh god is this thread now gonna be full of a million Laiho ESPs cause he died?


----------



## bigbusterstar (Jan 9, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh god is this thread now gonna be full of a million Laiho ESPs cause he died?



I hope not (no offense to anyone) I also dislike the usual "person dies, gets alot of attention" scenario. I'm actually a very casual bodom fan, i legit like his Vs. Total coincidence!


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 10, 2021)

No one EVER mentions this guitar, but I love(d) my LTD MS-1.












ESP LTD MS-1



__ xDarkCrisisx
__ Jan 10, 2021





Essentially a string through SV that was made into a sig for Mike Spreitzer of DevilDriver, thing was a feature steal (to me) for a sub $900 sig model. Mahogany Body and set mahogany neck, 24XJ frets, ebony board, locking tuners, dual 81's (big deal in 2011). Swapped the EMGs to ceramic Warpigs and this was my Death Metal machine! Dying Fetus, JFAC, Decapitated, Death, and even recently some Gatecreeper.

I never sold it or anything, but a new love entered my life: my Brent Hinds Flying V!!!












Brent Hinds Epiphone V



__ xDarkCrisisx
__ Jan 10, 2021





I used to only like pointy guitars, but one day I picked it up at a Samash and this thing changed my perspective about my playing, guitar preferences, and even my music preferences without me realizing it. It's got a GREAT neck that is big, but not unwieldy. His signature Lace pickups are hot but still clear, and the big body let's the guitar resonate so well.

I play Doom and Stoner Doom stuff with this thing, and paired with my OR15 it is a workhorse. The 'vibe' of the guitar got me into a whole new slew of subgenres, I started to learn more scales and chords, and even fall in love with wound 3rd strings for extra beefy chords. This thing also gets the most questions or compliments if I bring it to Alto to try out gear. Old school guys flip out when they see feel the neck, modders look at it with potential, but everyone loves the look of it.

These are obviously not my images, it's 3 AM and don't want to do a photoshoot right now haha.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 10, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh god is this thread now gonna be full of a million Laiho ESPs cause he died?



I mean, I kinda get it, I've spent a lot of time about getting one of his LTDs, but lets face it, when it comes to Alexi, there can be only one.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Jan 10, 2021)

Wasn't this Jackson stolen?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 10, 2021)

dr_game0ver said:


> Wasn't this Jackson stolen?



Ya, if I remember right his and Roope's Jacksons got stolen and that's why the switched to ESp.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 10, 2021)

Okay..that Brent Hinds V is daddy af.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 10, 2021)

Losing Alexi was one of Jackson's biggest screwup. Sure their custom shop were in U-Hauls at the time and there's no USA production model he could use, but every Jackson Stars model are 24 frets, and they (Chushin) also have a semi-custom shop that could churn him out a dozen Wildchild Rhoads (which they end up doing anyway with the RR-J2SP) in a few weeks.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 10, 2021)

xDarkCrisisx said:


> No one EVER mentions this guitar, but I love(d) my LTD MS-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I forgot about the MS-1 and by that extent also the two Dimmu Borgir signatures, totally sick guitars. The other Devildriver sig was also really nice.

Am I wrong in thinking that they pulled an Alexi and released two different versions of the Galder sigs, one for the NA market with the extended horn and one for outside with the proper SV horn?












May just be the camera angle playing tricks though.



axil said:


> I hope not (no offense to anyone) I also dislike the usual "person dies, gets alot of attention" scenario. I'm actually a very casual bodom fan, i legit like his Vs. Total coincidence!


Same here, definitely not a big Bodom fan by any stretch of the means, but his signature guitars have been consistently solid throughout the years. Great looks, interesting features (still want to try a guitar with that preamp), really an identifiable guitar unlike some other signature models.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 10, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Man I forgot about the MS-1 and by that extent also the two Dimmu Borgir signatures, totally sick guitars. The other Devildriver sig was also really nice.
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking that they pulled an Alexi and released two different versions of the Galder sigs, one for the NA market with the extended horn and one for outside with the proper SV horn?
> 
> ...



I remember the Devildriver Sig, he played a Mustaine ESP V during the Sounds of the Underground tour. 

The first picture is definitely a Laiho shape and the other two pictures definitely resemble a Jackson RR.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2021)

Galder's own guitars were definitely RR shape, not sure if they released an LTD model like that though or at least it was never old here in the US and with the stupid artwork on it I never cared enough to look into it more lol.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 10, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> Ya, if I remember right his and Roope's Jacksons got stolen and that's why the switched to ESp.



Alexis's Jackson guitars were stolen, then ESP offered him guitars and that's how the relationship with Alexi Laiho and ESP started, I read that in a Guitar World magazine about 10 years ago.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 10, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Okay..that Brent Hinds V is daddy af.



Gibson also seems to have been teasing a similar looking Adam Jones Gibson V.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 10, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Alexis's Jackson guitars were stolen, then ESP offered him guitars and that's how the relationship with Alexi Laiho and ESP started, I read that in a Guitar World magazine about 10 years ago.



I did too, but that was 10 years ago, I didn't know if I was remembering right.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 10, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> I did too, but that was 10 years ago, I didn't know if I was remembering right.



Imagine what ESP gave him, I would've loved to see those guitars that he used on tour before they released his ESP signature.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 10, 2021)

Timeline was his Jackson were stolen -> he went to Jackson to ask them to build him new one -> they told him to get in the line with the other Custom Shop request -> he toured with Roope's two CS Rhoads -> ESP offered them endorsement + they'll build Alexi's guitar in 2-3 months. ESP gave him a black pinstripe on white and a yellow pinstripe bevel on black, so basically his sig. They never went through the whole design/redesign phase, Alexi just wanted a replacement and ESP just wanted someone to endorse the RV shape.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 10, 2021)

Crumbling said:


> Timeline was his Jackson were stolen -> he went to Jackson to ask them to build him new one -> they told him to get in the line with the other Custom Shop request -> he toured with Roope's two CS Rhoads -> ESP offered them endorsement + they'll build Alexi's guitar in 2-3 months. ESP gave him a black pinstripe on white and a yellow pinstripe bevel on black, so basically his sig. They never went through the whole design/redesign phase, Alexi just wanted a replacement and ESP just wanted someone to endorse the RV shape.



What he said.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 10, 2021)

Musiscience said:


> Gibson also seems to have been teasing a similar looking Adam Jones Gibson V.



That's real booty considering they gave Brent a hard time, hence him going the Epiphone route and Bill going to ESP. I've been out of the guitar world for a bit so maybe they're making things easier for artists.


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 11, 2021)

xDarkCrisisx said:


> That's real booty considering they gave Brent a hard time, hence him going the Epiphone route and Bill going to ESP. I've been out of the guitar world for a bit so maybe they're making things easier for artists.



Gibson has a new owner and new manager for about 2 years, which probably has much to do with this.


----------



## thrashinbatman (Jan 11, 2021)

the thread has moved on at this point, but i came in to give shit to the OP because he wouldn't pick the old ESP V-II, then he did. I agree wholeheartedly, and I'm still mad salty about them cutting it and replacing it with the SV.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 11, 2021)

from what i've seen online, it seems to be a troll from Jones. That seems like a Brent Hinds V guitar, or just about any other silverburt V guitar. Even Reddit is claimign that Jones has a habit of trolling. to my knowledge, he's only ever been associated with the silverburt les paul over any other guitar out there... 



Musiscience said:


> Gibson also seems to have been teasing a similar looking Adam Jones Gibson V.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 11, 2021)

dude


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 11, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> dude


That thing looks nice. Trve Space Age to me.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 11, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> from what i've seen online, it seems to be a troll from Jones. That seems like a Brent Hinds V guitar, or just about any other silverburt V guitar. Even Reddit is claimign that Jones has a habit of trolling. to my knowledge, he's only ever been associated with the silverburt les paul over any other guitar out there...


For the moment it's not been confirmed officially, so all we have to go on is the teaser. 

It does look suspiciously like the Brent Hinds Epiphone, but it is a Gibson logo on the headstock (not Epiphone) and the neck pickup is reversed like on other Jones guitars. 

Also, the add was produced/posted by Gibson. Since their main goal as a business is to sell instrument and create hype/maketing around their products, I have a hard time believing they would agree to troll customers in a context where the joke is not evident (Aprils fool, etc.).


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 11, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> dude


Not a string thru fan but everything else about the aesthetics of this guitar is amazing. Love it.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 12, 2021)

I own a Jackson KV Pro (Mustaine), ESP DV8 (non LTD) and I built a Gibson V copy a few years ago. Hands down, the Jackson rules. It is the perfect size, the neck is perfect, and it just has a mojo to it that makes you want to be the next Dave Mustaine. I really wish I could add a KV1 to my collection, though.

I searched for a LONG time to get a DV8, and scored that one a few years ago. For whatever reason, the DV8 just doesn't do it for me. It is a bit too big and the neck profile is thicker than the KV Pro/KV1. (_*In fact, if anyone is seriously interested in buying it, hit me up via PM. I'm in the northeast US*_). I need to take it out of the closet and start playing it again, just to confirm it didn't do it for me. 

I'm building 3 more Gibson-style Vs, but you can't shake your fist at those. The Gibson is the true, ultimate, classic V. 

But, gun to my head, give me a Jackson V of some sort any time. (My ultimate scores would be a Y2KV Mustaine and KV1 Korina)

Outside of the ESP DV8, I really don't like most of the Vs that ESP makes. The Alexi ones and such always looked goofy to me with the lower cutaway and silly features like saw blade edge fret markers and such. Just give me a Jackson RR instead.


----------



## Brett Taylor (Jan 12, 2021)

Zemaitis V, not bad


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 12, 2021)

Brett Taylor said:


> Zemaitis V, not bad
> 
> View attachment 88906


That's cute but..that headstock though. Ick


----------



## Brett Taylor (Jan 12, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's cute but..that headstock though. Ick


Agree, pointy guitar better with pointy headstock.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 12, 2021)

electriceye said:


> I own a Jackson KV Pro (Mustaine), ESP DV8 (non LTD) and I built a Gibson V copy a few years ago. Hands down, the Jackson rules. It is the perfect size, the neck is perfect, and it just has a mojo to it that makes you want to be the next Dave Mustaine. I really wish I could add a KV1 to my collection, though.
> 
> I searched for a LONG time to get a DV8, and scored that one a few years ago. For whatever reason, the DV8 just doesn't do it for me. It is a bit too big and the neck profile is thicker than the KV Pro/KV1. (_*In fact, if anyone is seriously interested in buying it, hit me up via PM. I'm in the northeast US*_). I need to take it out of the closet and start playing it again, just to confirm it didn't do it for me.
> 
> ...


I don't mind the sawtooth inlays, and the weird pinstriping is acceptable, but the solid pinstripe bevel doesn't do much for me, it looks super oversized.

Of the LTD Vs, I like the Arrow best. The violet andromeda finish is gorgeous.


----------



## Aliascent (Jan 13, 2021)

Possibly one of my favorite designs, especially with that headstock. It's basically a King V mixed with a Gibson V, with a dash of Samick thrown in for good measure.

Too bad that they are (kinda) rare, and useless unless you want to swap the bridge, nut, drill for tuning keys and all.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 13, 2021)

Aliascent said:


> Possibly one of my favorite designs, especially with that headstock. It's basically a King V mixed with a Gibson V, with a dash of Samick thrown in for good measure.
> 
> Too bad that they are (kinda) rare, and useless unless you want to swap the bridge, nut, drill for tuning keys and all.
> View attachment 88923



I remember those Floyd Rose models with the double ball end strings that you just snap in and they're already in tune and ready to play. At least that's what the advertisement was for those double ball end strings.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 13, 2021)

Ah, the Speedloader. There's a super nice Korean Warlock with one of those near me for dirt cheap, but it'd be a pain in the arse to drill out holes for tuners + replacing the bridge for a regular Floyd


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 13, 2021)

It's a shame the Speedloader thing just went bust. It's also a shame that Floyd Rose just kicked it out of memory and refuses to look back. Hopefully someone can figure out how to make strings for those


----------



## Aliascent (Jan 13, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I remember those Floyd Rose models with the double ball end strings that you just snap in and they're already in tune and ready to play. At least that's what the advertisement was for those double ball end strings.



Good idea but it was cursed from the start 



Crumbling said:


> Ah, the Speedloader. There's a super nice Korean Warlock with one of those near me for dirt cheap, but it'd be a pain in the arse to drill out holes for tuners + replacing the bridge for a regular Floyd



The MiK Bc Rich were not bad iirc,and I'm not sure how it is where you live, but I've seen some speedloader Bc Rich go for less than 200€, so even adding the cost of a floyd + tuning keys , you'd be at 500-ish, worth doing it imho.


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 13, 2021)

Australia, the Warlock was laying waste in a pawn shop for like 250 AUD (so like 150 euro-ish), in good overall condition, just the speedloader. Bigger problem is that I don't really have the woodwork skill to do it myself, and luthier work here is quite costly. Would end up like being 750-ish total by estimation, which is probably worth but a lot of work.

Saw a Pro X Warlock go for 600 recently and there's a Pro X Mockingbird for 800-ish in another city, 750 for a somewhat barebone (Korean but stock pickups/no bindings/etc...) Warlock seems a bit eh. There's a Korean Draco for 800 that's been sitting on Facebook Marketplace for ages with no takers as well.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Jan 13, 2021)

Now this is just my biased opinion, but this is the best V ever, mainly because it's mine and I've owned it since it was made in 1993, but also because it's an awesome guitar.

MIJ Jackson King V Pro Dave Mustaine. Crappy pic, I'm not much of a photographer.

Trying to find out more about it. I've read 150 were made, and have also read 500 were made, but my serial number is production #1212 so I'm not sure what to believe.

It's all original/unmodded. Kind of unusual bridge but I LOVE the fine tuners without the hassle of a Floyd etc.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jan 13, 2021)

Turd Ferguson said:


> Now this is just my biased opinion, but this is the best V ever, mainly because it's mine and I've owned it since it was made in 1993, but also because it's an awesome guitar.
> 
> MIJ Jackson King V Pro Dave Mustaine. Crappy pic, I'm not much of a photographer.
> 
> ...


Nice.
I had the Silver version of this. It was one hell of a guitar all-around.
And, yes, I do miss it. (Not so much the GIANT case, though)


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Jan 13, 2021)

DISTORT6 said:


> Nice.
> I had the Silver version of this. It was one hell of a guitar all-around.
> And, yes, I do miss it. (Not so much the GIANT case, though)



HA! I know what you mean. I'm pretty sure the absurdly large case has more of a reputation than the actual guitar.


----------



## I play music (Jan 13, 2021)

Turd Ferguson said:


> HA! I know what you mean. I'm pretty sure the absurdly large case has more of a reputation than the actual guitar.


But don't RRs also come with the same case?
From what I've seen all Jackson Vs come with the same giant case, but might be wrong


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Jan 13, 2021)

I play music said:


> But don't RRs also come with the same case?
> From what I've seen all Jackson Vs come with the same giant case, but might be wrong



I honestly don't know. It would make sense that they did.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jan 13, 2021)

I play music said:


> But don't RRs also come with the same case?
> From what I've seen all Jackson Vs come with the same giant case, but might be wrong


The new cases are waaaay smaller.


----------



## Aliascent (Jan 13, 2021)

Another underrated V : the Aria XX2. I like that is not as pointy as other Vs, not as round as a traditional V, just an understated, clean design. 

Also like most Aria it plays well, offers a lot of guitar for the money, and can barely be found anywhere.


----------



## TOM4S (Jan 14, 2021)

The 2 Vs I own (Schecter Holt & Jackson RR24, both 98% in mint condition) :




The one I'd like to have, the ESP MV290 is insane and the green is an custom I've designed, I wish Jackson does that kind of simple but with a little twist.


----------



## SSK0909 (Jan 14, 2021)

Silly people. Noone REALLY likes V guitars. It's just a phase you have to go through, like a guitar owners mid life crisis 

One day you just wake up, look yourself in the mirror and say to yourself "I think owning a V shaped guitar would make me real hip with the young crowds".
Its ok. Happens to the best of us


----------



## Manurack (Jan 14, 2021)

SSK0909 said:


> Silly people. Noone REALLY likes V guitars. It's just a phase you have to go through, like a guitar owners mid life crisis
> 
> One day you just wake up, look yourself in the mirror and say to yourself "I think owning a V shaped guitar would make me real hip with the young crowds".
> Its ok. Happens to the best of us



Yeah okay there, dumbass.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 14, 2021)

relax !
that ESP single PU really looks awesome...


----------



## lewis (Jan 14, 2021)

for me, its this 27 inch, 24 fret, Epiphone Rob Flynn sig (based on his ESP custom shop V made to look like a Gibson) -


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 14, 2021)

Well it is a phase.

When you're young, you get a pointy V



And then you grow up, have kids and get a real V.


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Jan 14, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> Well it is a phase.
> 
> When you're young, you get a pointy V
> View attachment 89008
> ...



This is true. My first "real" guitar was a BC Rich Warlock. Then a gradual trend toward more normal shapes.

In order of purchase over the last 30 years:
Warlock
King V
a Strat
a couple LPs
Charvel Dinky
The last two guitars I bought were semi-hollow

I'm apparently old and lame now.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 14, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> Well it is a phase.
> 
> When you're young, you get a pointy V
> View attachment 89008
> ...


Thank God some of us aren't stupid enough to get married and end up with kids


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 14, 2021)

Turd Ferguson said:


> This is true. My first "real" guitar was a BC Rich Warlock. Then a gradual trend toward more normal shapes.
> 
> In order of purchase over the last 30 years:
> Warlock
> ...



I was kinda going back and forth between a Wilshire and a RR/Alexi V, and then came back to this thread and was like....fuck I need a King V.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 14, 2021)

SSK0909 said:


> Silly people. Noone REALLY likes V guitars. It's just a phase you have to go through, like a guitar owners mid life crisis
> 
> One day you just wake up, look yourself in the mirror and say to yourself "I think owning a V shaped guitar would make me real hip with the young crowds".
> Its ok. Happens to the best of us



[puts on tweed jacket with elbow patches]
Hey, we are literally discussing the finer points of V guitars. Hmmph.


----------



## mbardu (Jan 14, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> [puts on tweed jacket with elbow patches]
> Hey, we are literally discussing the finer points of V guitars. Hmmph.



And the finer the points, the better the V.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 14, 2021)

BornToLooze said:


> Well it is a phase.
> 
> When you're young, you get a pointy V
> View attachment 89008
> ...



Hetfield actually still records albums with that Jackson V.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 14, 2021)

That white Jackson V had Seymour Duncan Invaders I believe and I think it still has Invaders in it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 14, 2021)

SSK0909 said:


> Silly people. Noone REALLY likes V guitars. It's just a phase you have to go through, like a guitar owners mid life crisis
> 
> One day you just wake up, look yourself in the mirror and say to yourself "I think owning a V shaped guitar would make me real hip with the young crowds".
> Its ok. Happens to the best of us


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 15, 2021)

Have you seen this, have you heard about this?


----------



## xzacx (Jan 15, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Have you seen this, have you heard about this?



The "chop off the tip so we don't get sued" nature of the ESP headstock always reveals itself on a V. I think it looks fine (and even good) on super Strat shapes, but really non-elegant here.


----------



## ibenhad (Jan 15, 2021)

Ibanez RR II is the V for me. The Bookmarked Flame Maple Top is amazing. Mine plays like a dream.


----------



## Korneo (Jan 16, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Have you seen this, have you heard about this?


Damned, amazing one but why does the bridge pickup is so far of the bridge ?
The sound is too round and lose a lot of the aggresive sound we need for a metal guitar..


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 16, 2021)

Going back to the first post =
while being a great guitar, the ESP V was never a widely spread model. Hell the only person i know who played this model for a long time is Lee Altus from Heathen / Exodus. 

Regarding Dave Mustaine - his Jackson's and Dean's are way more iconic.


----------



## Korneo (Jan 17, 2021)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Going back to the first post =
> while being a great guitar, the ESP V was never a widely spread model. Hell the only person i know who played this model for a long time is Lee Altus from Heathen / Exodus.
> 
> Regarding Dave Mustaine - his Jackson's and Dean's are way more iconic.



Mike Spreitzer from Devildriver too before he got his signature.
He have a custom dark Blue V too :






You can see it here a 12:30 :


----------



## Korneo (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm a big fan of Jackson and Phil Demmel, this is a custom one he have as a mirror finish and it's a really cool one :





I remember when I see his first custom one, the red one, I was blown away by the shape of it and when the clip of Halo came out with the black and silver one, I was instantly in love with it :


----------



## Korneo (Jan 17, 2021)

The Mick Thomson double rhoad prototype one look cool too :


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2021)

Korneo said:


> The Mick Thomson double rhoad prototype one look cool too :


Ya know, Mick always has some nice guitars.

I dunno if I posted this one but I was hoping this was going to be new Jackson signature..but then the "incident" happened so it's not likely


----------



## Manurack (Jan 17, 2021)

Korneo said:


> I'm a big fan of Jackson and Phil Demmel, this is a custom one he have as a mirror finish and it's a really cool one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whenever Phil Demmel comes to mind, I INSTANTLY think of Machine Head's album The Blackening - such a fucking masterpiece of an album. Halo is actually my favorite track from that album.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 89133


Simple, tasteful, and highly effective


----------



## lewis (Jan 17, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 89138


Holy hell what is this? :O


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2021)

lewis said:


> Holy hell what is this? :O


Looks like Nergal's V


----------



## Manurack (Jan 17, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Looks like Nergal's V



That's true, but that has a reverse headstock and 6 strings vs Nergal's signature V.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2021)

It's a frankenstein of a HEX with a tailpiece and a black metal headstock. Supposed to be inspiration for ESP to make a Black Metal V.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 17, 2021)

Also a rare quad post. 

the Jackson’s may take the cake for best design/flow, but the fret access is shit. They really need the ESP cutaway.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 89141


Where are you getting these?


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 17, 2021)

DIM3S0UL said:


> Going back to the first post =
> while being a great guitar, the ESP V was never a widely spread model. Hell the only person i know who played this model for a long time is Lee Altus from Heathen / Exodus.
> 
> Regarding Dave Mustaine - his Jackson's and Dean's are way more iconic.







Abbath played both the Dave Mustaine LTD and regular LTD Vs for the longest time until his Schecter signature


----------



## Korneo (Jan 17, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Abbath played both the Dave Mustaine LTD and regular LTD Vs for the longest time until his Schecter signature


I've forget how bad the access to the last frets is on this guitar


----------



## manu80 (Jan 17, 2021)

and his schecter was a pain in the a$$ to get in europe....


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 17, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Where are you getting these?


MS Paint


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> MS Paint


You going hard in the Paint


----------



## Manurack (Jan 18, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> View attachment 89141





Korneo said:


> The Mick Thomson double rhoad prototype one look cool too :



I can see why Mick Thomson wanted a double Rhoads V, dude is fucking huge like what 6'5" tall? A regular Jackson V would look like a child's jr guitar on him.


----------



## jco5055 (Jan 20, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I can see why Mick Thomson wanted a double Rhoads V, dude is fucking huge like what 6'5" tall? A regular Jackson V would look like a child's jr guitar on him.



He's actually "only" like 6'2, but Jim Root is 6'6...gotta balance out Corey Taylor being like 5'6 to achieve an average height for the band haha


----------



## lewis (Jan 20, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> He's actually "only" like 6'2, but Jim Root is 6'6...gotta balance out Corey Taylor being like 5'6 to achieve an average height for the band haha


its why in alot of Slipknot promo pics, Jim stands with his legs really far apart to lower his height so he doesnt stick out too much haha.

once you notice it, you can never not notice it -


----------



## Manurack (Jan 20, 2021)

jco5055 said:


> He's actually "only" like 6'2, but Jim Root is 6'6...gotta balance out Corey Taylor being like 5'6 to achieve an average height for the band haha



But the dude isn't skinny like Jim is, he's a tank. A Jackson regular king V would look tiny on him.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 22, 2021)

this wasn't the 'best v every', but it was a lot of fun when i had it. IT was the peavey vortex. I wonder why peavey was the only one to have those hollow grover machine heads. those looked awesome. This was kind of like the jackson rr, but with 24 frets, bolt on neck, and all 24 frets were accessible.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 22, 2021)

They’re is one aria V like posted here available in Denmark at 250 euros IIRC


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 22, 2021)

there are these out there, somewhere too


----------



## mbardu (Jan 22, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> there are these out there, somewhere too



Yeah but shhh... we don't speak about those...


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 22, 2021)

mbardu said:


> Yeah but shhh... we don't speak about those...



hmm? whats wrong with those? other than the price (Safe for solar)


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 22, 2021)

Those mayo v's are absolutely disgusting.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 22, 2021)

I don't really like the Solar v. It looks too short and fat


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 22, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's just a king v with an esp logo.



Except it's not. The ESP is way bigger. A Double Rhoads would be a closer match.

And while we're at it...


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 22, 2021)

God those mayones need to walk into the ocean.


----------



## mbardu (Jan 22, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> God those mayones need to walk into the ocean.



More like they need to be put through the wood chipper, set on fire, ashes sealed in concrete and then shot into the sun after making sure all remaining pictures are scrapped from the face of the earth. Abominations


----------



## lewis (Jan 22, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> this wasn't the 'best v every', but it was a lot of fun when i had it. IT was the peavey vortex. I wonder why peavey was the only one to have those hollow grover machine heads. those looked awesome. This was kind of like the jackson rr, but with 24 frets, bolt on neck, and all 24 frets were accessible.



I had one of these when they were new, and it felt like a toy haha. Looks cooler than it was.
Felt way too small and weighed nothing. Im 5ft8 and even this felt small to me.

Body needed to be bigger


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 22, 2021)

lewis said:


> I had one of these when they were new, and it felt like a toy haha. Looks cooler than it was.
> Felt way too small and weighed nothing. Im 5ft8 and even this felt small to me.
> 
> Body needed to be bigger


Size queen


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 22, 2021)

lewis said:


> I had one of these when they were new, and it felt like a toy haha. Looks cooler than it was.
> Felt way too small and weighed nothing. Im 5ft8 and even this felt small to me.
> 
> Body needed to be bigger



i'm at 5'11, at about 170ish lbs. I enjoyed the smallness of the guitar. Though I agree, it was SUPER light, and did feel somewhat like a toy, but the size i found comfortable. Though, it was my first V, and since then, ALL v guitars seem big to me...so maybe it wasn't a good thing.


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Jan 22, 2021)

I like the Mayones V. But i wonder why they never did a more pointy version of that guitar ? Just make the body sharper and add the Duvell headstock - godlike.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 22, 2021)

DIM3S0UL said:


> I like the Mayones V. But i wonder why they never did a more pointy version of that guitar ? Just make the body sharper and add the Duvell headstock - godlike.



yeah, i'm not understanding the hate behind the V that mayones guitars have.
ive seen far uglier guitars being adored than the Mayo V.

to each their own, i guess


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 22, 2021)

Far uglier, sure. But an uglier V? I dunno


----------



## manu80 (Jan 23, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> yeah, i'm not understanding the hate behind the V that mayones guitars have.
> ive seen far uglier guitars being adored than the Mayo V.
> 
> to each their own, i guess


I wish I'd see more of those Vidius on aftermarket, very hard to find preowned but I really dig them.
I've had an Orbit and was really disappointed. Very expensive vs quality, and gotoh pickups? really ? Capa is way overpriced anyways to me.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 23, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> Far uglier, sure. But an uglier V? I dunno


Hmmm... Maybe we need to bring the gibson roswell Rhoades wannabe in here.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 23, 2021)

I like those
Not the price though


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 23, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> Far uglier, sure. But an uglier V? I dunno



You're on:








































I can keep going  but first, give me a moment to puke....


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 23, 2021)

That Gibson one isn’t too bad, and the tele would be good for the lulz, but yea make sure you clean up before you go.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 23, 2021)

I laugh at the tele
It was nervous, kinda weird. Who did that sould be sent to anothe planet


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Jan 23, 2021)

How do you even select the pickups on that BC Rich?


----------



## mmr007 (Jan 23, 2021)

It's not fair to include Minarik guitars in your argument for ugliest V. They are the ugliest guitar in every body shape and category.


----------



## XC18 (Jan 23, 2021)

So uhh, we're just gonna go 17 pages talking about flying V's and not mention the Y2KV? Literally the flying v's pinnacle, doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 23, 2021)

XC18 said:


> So uhh, we're just gonna go 17 pages talking about flying V's and not mention the Y2KV? Literally the flying v's pinnacle, doesn't get any better than this.





I love it but actually the last frets access could be better, like with the King V so...


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 23, 2021)

I wish Ghost Flame will make a comeback next year now that Jackson is doing these graphic finishes, looks so right on a V


----------



## Manurack (Jan 23, 2021)

XC18 said:


> So uhh, we're just gonna go 17 pages talking about flying V's and not mention the Y2KV? Literally the flying v's pinnacle, doesn't get any better than this.




I thought that was Dave Lombardo on drums... With Megadeth's band members history, I'm actually not surprised that Lombardo didn't join. Although I was surprised when Chris Adler joined Megadeth.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 23, 2021)

Probably a highly unpopular opinion, but I think the Y2KV is about as attractive as blatant racism.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Jan 23, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> Probably a highly unpopular opinion, but I think the Y2KV is about as attractive as blatant racism.



I didnt like it at first, but its a shape that really grows on you. Looks a lot better on a musician than it does by itself too.


----------



## XC18 (Jan 23, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> Probably a highly unpopular opinion, but I think the Y2KV is about as attractive as blatant racism.



Raise hell praise dale, roll tide, kum and taek it etc. /s
I dunno man, I like the way its slightly pointier and has a higher "crotch" than the gibson. Also sharkfins on that shape just *work*.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 23, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I didnt like it at first, but its a shape that really grows on you. Looks a lot better on a musician than it does by itself too.


That ghost flames version is the least offensive to me, but very not a fan.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 23, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> You're on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK BITCH FIRST OFF...WHATCHU NOT GON DO IS...


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 23, 2021)

The Draco is gross. Period.

Accept it.

I also like gross things like Mustaine'singing.

It's OK.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 23, 2021)

remorse is for the dead said:


> How do you even select the pickups on that BC Rich?


Had to google it myself as I was a bit curious as well, push-pull pot

I've seen a few other guitars with the same configuration but it always seemed like a sort of after-market thought approach and forces you into simply not having access to the middle pickup position


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 23, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> You're on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Almost with the control plate.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 23, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Had to google it myself as I was a bit curious as well, push-pull pot
> 
> I've seen a few other guitars with the same configuration but it always seemed like a sort of after-market thought approach and forces you into simply not having access to the middle pickup position



The charvel HENRIK DANHAGE signature also has the same tap pot option to change pickups. 

Though theirs is just a push to change pots. Think the BC Rich is strictly push pull


----------



## XC18 (Jan 23, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Had to google it myself as I was a bit curious as well, push-pull pot
> 
> I've seen a few other guitars with the same configuration but it always seemed like a sort of after-market thought approach and forces you into simply not having access to the middle pickup position



Yeah but lets be real who ACTUALLY uses the middle position?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 23, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Had to google it myself as I was a bit curious as well, push-pull pot
> 
> I've seen a few other guitars with the same configuration but it always seemed like a sort of after-market thought approach and forces you into simply not having access to the middle pickup position




George Lynch immediately comes to mind when it comes to this pickup switch style. He's had it on most of his super strats right from the get go.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 23, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Had to google it myself as I was a bit curious as well, push-pull pot
> 
> I've seen a few other guitars with the same configuration but it always seemed like a sort of after-market thought approach and forces you into simply not having access to the middle pickup position


Don't nobody use no damn middle position. Bridge all the time.

And the Draco is the best BC Rich ever. I refuse to believe otherwise.

Well....besides the Kerry King V with the WidowBeast headstock. The Draco is second only to that


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2021)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> I didnt like it at first, but its a shape that really grows on you. Looks a lot better on a musician than it does by itself too.


It doesn't. I remember when it was being hyped as some badass new DM sig. I was really disappointed when it was revealed. It looked goofy af then and looks goofy af now.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## LCW (Jan 26, 2021)

I really like this ESP Arrow


----------



## Blurillaz (Jan 26, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 89438
> View attachment 89439
> View attachment 89440


Brodequin signature?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 26, 2021)

Blurillaz said:


> Brodequin signature?



The band or the torture method?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## mmr007 (Jan 26, 2021)

I've never seen this before...its like a firebird had sex with a V. I like it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 27, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> I've never seen this before...its like a firebird had sex with a V. I like it.




These are pretty awesome and have some interesting specs, but aren't available in the US because of trademark laws...
https://loiclepapesteelguitars.com/2019/03/24/laura-cox-aged-blue-powertron/


----------



## Crumbling (Jan 27, 2021)

LCW said:


> I really like this ESP Arrow
> 
> View attachment 89459


The Violet Andromeda finish looks fucking sexy on the Arrow. I really want a version with that finish, the tilted not-sharkfins and single pickup though


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 27, 2021)

reverend V guitars. I believe these have been discontinued


----------



## Manurack (Jan 27, 2021)

soliloquy said:


>



I wonder how does it sound? I remember reading a Dimebag tribute issue that Guitar World did ten years after he died and one article had a whole bunch of his iconic guitars. There was the Washburn Diamondplate Reinventing the Steel guitar, but guitar tech Grady Champion said Dime hated it because it sounded thin because of the metal top.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 27, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I wonder how does it sound? I remember reading a Dimebag tribute issue that Guitar World did ten years after he died and one article had a whole bunch of his iconic guitars. There was the Washburn Diamondplate Reinventing the Steel guitar, but guitar tech Grady Champion said Dime hated it because it sounded thin because of the metal top.
> 
> View attachment 89508



It may sound thin because of the metal top, however, Zemitis guitars have made a LONG history on doing just that. There is also Teye guitars who have been inspired by zemitis and are doing the same thing to a different degree.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## odibrom (Jan 27, 2021)

^^ That foam aesthetics isn't compatible with the fretboard inlay...


----------



## manu80 (Jan 27, 2021)

thought it was swiss cheese. 
This thread has tickled my Vidius search. Still hard to find some pre owned....ONe in france in a shop at...3100 euros....


----------



## MadYarpen (Jan 27, 2021)

LCW said:


> I really like this ESP Arrow
> 
> View attachment 89459


I also like them. I would like to try one, to check if this back cutaway really helps when playing seated. I think it does, but never tried one. 

And there is no 7 string.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 27, 2021)

Musiscience said:


>


This thread was very low on Rhythm in Jump


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 27, 2021)

StevenC said:


> This thread was very low on Rhythm in Jump


DANCING CLOSE TO YOOOOOUUUUUU


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 28, 2021)

ESP Kai Hansen Rv-300kh




ESP LTD Mille Petroza MK 600


----------



## FrashyFroo (Jan 28, 2021)

My friend's 70's Ibanez Rocket Roll


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 28, 2021)

the Ibanez Rocketroll was a sexy guitar




1982 Ibanez Rocket Roll II in Cherry Sunburst.





Mid-’70s Ibanez Rocket Roll Model 2387


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 28, 2021)

I’d be down for this one


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 28, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> the Ibanez Rocketroll was a sexy guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one is ugly, the second just seems pointless as Gibson does it better. Ibanez should stick to what they do best....I'm not sure what that is as I've yet to see a best from them but...whatever it is they should stick to it.


----------



## FrashyFroo (Jan 29, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The first one is ugly, the second just seems pointless as Gibson does it better. Ibanez should stick to what they do best....I'm not sure what that is as I've yet to see a best from them but...whatever it is they should stick to it.



Having played a mid 70's rocketroll, I disagree. They're excellent and highly sought after.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 29, 2021)

I'd love to find one of these one day. Needs a murdered out hardware swap though.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> View attachment 89560
> 
> 
> I’d be down for this one


Is that a KL Flying V? Jesus, does he make any guitars that _aren't_ Gibson knockoffs?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 29, 2021)

FrashyFroo said:


> Having played a mid 70's rocketroll, I disagree. They're excellent and highly sought after.


Nah..ugly and pointless


----------



## Manurack (Jan 29, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Is that a KL Flying V? Jesus, does he make any guitars that _aren't_ Gibson knockoffs?



Yeah it looks like a Ken Lawrence judging by the headstock.


----------



## lewis (Jan 29, 2021)

genuinely though, is there some sort of scientific reason that 99.9% of all flying Vs (Gibson style especially) are always 24.75 inch scale with 22 frets?
Surely there is a reason other than "Companies are sticking to that just because".?

Im still yet to get an answer on this and in 2021, its absolutely sickening and infuriating in equal measures you cant get a non pointy flying V with modern specs ffs.

Dean seem to get the closest but....its Dean  Not sure I really want a Dean.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 29, 2021)

lewis said:


> genuinely though, is there some sort of scientific reason that 99.9% of all flying Vs (Gibson style especially) are always 24.75 inch scale with 22 frets?
> Surely there is a reason other than "Companies are sticking to that just because".?
> 
> Im still yet to get an answer on this and in 2021, its absolutely sickening and infuriating in equal measures you cant get a non pointy flying V with modern specs ffs.
> ...



Check out Hufschmid Guitars, he's a custom guitar builder in Switzerland and he does 24 fret, 25.5" scale V guitars.


----------



## lewis (Jan 29, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Check out Hufschmid Guitars, he's a custom guitar builder in Switzerland and he does 24 fret, 25.5" scale V guitars.
> 
> View attachment 89583


can he do perfect shape replicas?
I dont dig that headstock with that classic body shape and would just want the Gibson style one.
Good to know there are offerings even if its from small custom builders.

What his reputation like? Ive heard so many Guitar Builder horror stories from this website in the last 10 years, it has scared me off tbh.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 29, 2021)

Supposedly, one should not speak of this builder (I think it was this one) in SSO, never got to know why... anyone care to enlighten me?, please...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 29, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Supposedly, one should not speak of this builder (I think it was this one) in SSO, never got to know why... anyone care to enlighten me?, please...



Well he does sell used Honda engine blocks and calls them guitar picks. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Aso (Jan 29, 2021)

manu80 said:


> View attachment 89584


Stop posting these or you will make order another ESP NV from the custom shop cause those old KKV's are awesome. Wonder if ESP would do the banana headstock on a NV. I didn't check when I ordered mine but I really think I 'need' one with a floyd


----------



## manu80 (Jan 29, 2021)

I saw a nv a month ago at 990 euros
I would have had it refinished instead of that yellowish satin white for the price
But I wasnt convinced about the inlays...


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Supposedly, one should not speak of this builder (I think it was this one) in SSO, never got to know why... anyone care to enlighten me?, please...


He was the first one to really make it big off of copying the blackmachine style even down to calling his guitars blackdroid. He was a member here and spammed the shit out of his extremely barebones simple guitars hyping them up like BM, Daemoness, Vik, BRJ, et cetera, et cetera...
When mods started to call him out on spamming and BS, he threw a fit and self-banned himself and started another forum somewhere else. He's building really simple bolt-on planks with minimal wood working involved. He uses pre-slotted fretboards from LMII. He made a thread here where he built a guitar in a week. He's kindof high on himself and lays on the salesman snake oil bs pretty thick like his blackdroidslip top secret nut plastic, top secret extra special wood stain, and infinite radius (meaning flat with no radius [another corner to cut in the effort it takes to build]) fretboard. His prices were inline with what BM, Daemoness, and Vik were charging at the time even though his guitars are as complex as a high school wood shop project.

Oh, bacon and Toblerone.

Did I miss anything, guys?

I don't know about now, but back then he refused to do a tilt headstock, tremolos, or any other neck joint than bolt-on.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Jan 29, 2021)

Spicypickles said:


> View attachment 89560
> 
> 
> I’d be down for this one



this wins for me. I didn’t know Hetfield had a KL V. Epitome of sexiness.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 29, 2021)

@possumkiller thank you very much for your reply, that was in fact enlightening...


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2021)

odibrom said:


> @possumkiller thank you very much for your reply, that was in fact enlightening...


Basically, he saw the stupid big hype that BM was experiencing and wanted in on it. Only he didn't do binding or fancy inlays. When he puts an exotic top on a guitar, he doesn't shape it to the forearm contour. He either does a regular strat forearm cut and cuts off the edge of the top (but people complained about how it looked) or does his patented classical contour which is doing a small 45 degree bevel on the forearm area to knock the edge off. He was one of the first to use a Hannes bridge. He didn't mount the piece on the back side of the body and made his own piece of metal to go back there.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh and you don't have any choice of pickups.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 29, 2021)

... we can always trust the collective knowledge of SSO...


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 29, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Is that a KL Flying V? Jesus, does he make any guitars that _aren't_ Gibson knockoffs?


Of course, but it’s less of him just doing Gibson knockoffs than one of the most famous metal artists of all time wanting a V from him.


----------



## MFB (Jan 29, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Supposedly, one should not speak of this builder (I think it was this one) in SSO, never got to know why... anyone care to enlighten me?, please...



IIRC, and it's been YEARS since, but he was a prominent member on here and I was a fan of his builds for what they were (simple, clean super strats that always seemed to be natural finishes) but he slowly starting changing his tune and started rallying against the community for a reason no one seemed to really know. Eventually he made a big rant saying he was leaving, sort of disavowed the place, and got himself legitimately blacklisted that there was a filter in place for even mentioning him (may have been by his own request). It may not be in place anymore, or it doesn't catch misspellings, but regardless I believe that was the long and short of it.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 29, 2021)

MFB said:


> IIRC, and it's been YEARS since, but he was a prominent member on here and I was a fan of his builds for what they were (simple, clean super strats that always seemed to be natural finishes) but he slowly starting changing his tune and started rallying against the community for a reason no one seemed to really know. Eventually he made a big rant saying he was leaving, sort of disavowed the place, and got himself legitimately blacklisted that there was a filter in place for even mentioning him (may have been by his own request). It may not be in place anymore, or it doesn't catch misspellings, but regardless I believe that was the long and short of it.



Oh really? I never knew that. The super strats he builds are so nice! The electronics area is super clean and fancy looking as well!










Very nice work indeed, and I absolutely LOVE that headstock shape! I follow him on Instagram and Facebook. His quartersawn necks are pretty fucking strong too, he does strength tests but literally STANDING ON THEM with his full body weight and they don't snap!


----------



## Manurack (Jan 29, 2021)

I believe he only does fixed bridge guitars too, I've followed him for years and never saw a Floyd Rose equipped guitar. If I had the money, I'd definitely buy a strat!


----------



## odibrom (Jan 29, 2021)

That stepping over the necks thing isn't new, brands like Warwick have done that before, though I wouldn't do it on a Gibson...


----------



## Wuuthrad (Jan 30, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Don't nobody use no damn middle position. Bridge all the time.



You mean to tell me you don’t tickle that Taint? You missin out!


----------



## electriceye (Jan 30, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> He was the first one to really make it big off of copying the blackmachine style even down to calling his guitars blackdroid. He was a member here and spammed the shit out of his extremely barebones simple guitars hyping them up like BM, Daemoness, Vik, BRJ, et cetera, et cetera...
> When mods started to call him out on spamming and BS, he threw a fit and self-banned himself and started another forum somewhere else. He's building really simple bolt-on planks with minimal wood working involved. He uses pre-slotted fretboards from LMII. He made a thread here where he built a guitar in a week. He's kindof high on himself and lays on the salesman snake oil bs pretty thick like his blackdroidslip top secret nut plastic, top secret extra special wood stain, and infinite radius (meaning flat with no radius [another corner to cut in the effort it takes to build]) fretboard. His prices were inline with what BM, Daemoness, and Vik were charging at the time even though his guitars are as complex as a high school wood shop project.
> 
> Oh, bacon and Toblerone.
> ...



I have no clue who your’e talking about, but what’s wrong with getting pre-slotted boards? LMII supplies beautiful wood and their services save a LOT of time, given what they charge. I can get slotted and radiused boards for an extra $19. Who would say no to that when it saves a good 2 hours or more of time?


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 31, 2021)

electriceye said:


> I have no clue who your’e talking about, but what’s wrong with getting pre-slotted boards? LMII supplies beautiful wood and their services save a LOT of time, given what they charge. I can get slotted and radiused boards for an extra $19. Who would say no to that when it saves a good 2 hours or more of time?


That is the point. He tries really hard to sell himself as some sort of master luthier god with the woodworking skills of Dylan or Vik, yet all of his guitars are bare bones extremely simple designs and he still does everything possible to cut corners where actual wood work is involved. 

He's a guy using training wheels trying to pass himself off as a BMX master.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 31, 2021)

lewis said:


> genuinely though, is there some sort of scientific reason that 99.9% of all flying Vs (Gibson style especially) are always 24.75 inch scale with 22 frets?
> Surely there is a reason other than "Companies are sticking to that just because".?
> 
> Im still yet to get an answer on this and in 2021, its absolutely sickening and infuriating in equal measures you cant get a non pointy flying V with modern specs ffs.
> ...



I know nothing of this company, but US made and decent price. Custom too. Have plenty of pics online and insta too
https://dunableguitars.com/collections/guitars/products/asteroid


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 31, 2021)

odibrom said:


> Supposedly, one should not speak of this builder (I think it was this one) in SSO, never got to know why... anyone care to enlighten me?, please...



All I can remember is that he was a massive douchebag.


----------



## BlueTrident (Feb 2, 2021)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 89438
> View attachment 89439
> View attachment 89440


Daemoness right? Man it’s been ages since I had crazy GAS for one. Wonder if the wait list decreased


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Feb 3, 2021)

BlueTrident said:


> Daemoness right? Man it’s been ages since I had crazy GAS for one. Wonder if the wait list decreased



Yes. Actually the wait list got too long so no more custom builds will be available.


----------



## jco5055 (Feb 3, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> I know nothing of this company, but US made and decent price. Custom too. Have plenty of pics online and insta too
> https://dunableguitars.com/collections/guitars/products/asteroid



I've played the Cyclops model and they are REALLY comfy


----------



## VMNT (Feb 3, 2021)

If we're talking about "the" V, it's got to be this


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 3, 2021)

VMNT said:


> If we're talking about "the" V, it's got to be this
> View attachment 89783


Wrong


----------



## Estilo (Feb 4, 2021)

lewis said:


> its why in alot of Slipknot promo pics, Jim stands with his legs really far apart to lower his height so he doesnt stick out too much haha.
> 
> once you notice it, you can never not notice it -



Not sure if the joke's been made but.. Jim uses his very body to make an upright Flying V shape but it's his other guitarist who gets the actual V guitars.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 4, 2021)

Estilo said:


> Not sure if the joke's been made but.. Jim uses his very body to make an upright Flying V shape but it's his other guitarist who gets the actual V guitars.








Jim was occasionally into Flying Vs. Was playing them as far back as 2009.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 5, 2021)

I shall insist. The best V of all time is the Double Rhoads:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 6, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I shall insist. The best V of all time is the Double Rhoads:


No


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Jim was occasionally into Flying Vs. Was playing them as far back as 2009.



1) that looks absolutely amazingly good with his mask and the Slipknot aesthetic. 
2) presume thats pre Fender endorsement?
3) kind of a shame we didnt get Jim sig flying Vs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 6, 2021)

That makes me wish the Buckethead Vs were in production


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 6, 2021)

lewis said:


> 2) presume thats pre Fender endorsement?



Yes. Jim's a massive gearhead and was all over the place in terms of brands. He had various Gibsons, Jacksons, ESPs, a LACS RG, a collection of custom Charvel Pro Mods and even a PRS endorsement at some point. He's also got a Gibson Custom Shop that he still keeps in the box and yet to open.  

Jim's been showing off a lot of his gear in Instagram lately and they're all really cool.


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yes. Jim's a massive gearhead and was all over the place in terms of brands. He had various Gibsons, Jacksons, ESPs, a LACS RG, a collection of custom Charvel Pro Mods and even a PRS endorsement at some point. He's also got a Gibson Custom Shop that he still keeps in the box and yet to open.
> 
> Jim's been showing off a lot of his gear in Instagram lately and they're all really cool.


hahaha thats amazing.
Wonder if it is a silverburst or if he is just playing haha


----------



## Manurack (Feb 6, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yes. Jim's a massive gearhead and was all over the place in terms of brands. He had various Gibsons, Jacksons, ESPs, a LACS RG, a collection of custom Charvel Pro Mods and even a PRS endorsement at some point. He's also got a Gibson Custom Shop that he still keeps in the box and yet to open.
> 
> Jim's been showing off a lot of his gear in Instagram lately and they're all really cool.



I remember the video for "Before I Forget" and he was playing a Charvel. I also remember seeing a few Guitar World magazines where he played Jackson and PRS guitars as well.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 6, 2021)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> He's also got a Gibson Custom Shop that he still keeps in the box and yet to open.



Now imagine him unboxing it live just to find the headstock is broken


----------



## lewis (Feb 6, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> Now imagine him unboxing it live just to find the headstock is broken



Authentic


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Feb 7, 2021)

I'm fortunate to own what I consider the two best V guitars:


----------



## Masoo2 (Feb 7, 2021)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> I'm fortunate to own what I consider the two best V guitars:


duuuuuuuuuuude that KKV man


----------



## manu80 (Feb 7, 2021)

I had a blk kk and sold it i regret it a lot


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 7, 2021)

I love those industrial tuning knobs. I rarely ever see them


----------



## electriceye (Feb 7, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> That is the point. He tries really hard to sell himself as some sort of master luthier god with the woodworking skills of Dylan or Vik, yet all of his guitars are bare bones extremely simple designs and he still does everything possible to cut corners where actual wood work is involved.
> 
> He's a guy using training wheels trying to pass himself off as a BMX master.



You do realize that every major guitar manufacturer uses CNC machines for nearly every step, right? Very few builders do boards by hand (I do both, depending on the cost and situation). Time is money. You know how long it take me to slot and radius a board? 2-3 hours. 

Again, I don’t know the builder you’re referring to, but a guitar doesn’t need to be a hand-carved Alembic to be a great guitar or worth a lot of money. Jackson had a run of SL2H-Vs a couple years back, which were raw mahogany, dots and brass hardware. As simple as they could get. Did they cut corners on a $2500 guitar? No.


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Feb 7, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> duuuuuuuuuuude that KKV man



But the headstock on that is atrocious though. Just my opinion of course!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2021)

soul_lip_mike said:


> But the headstock on that is atrocious though. Just my opinion of course!


Truth. Dumb round sock looking headstocks have no place on a point bodied guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 8, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I love those industrial tuning knobs. I rarely ever see them


Yeah LSR bit the dust a long time ago.


----------



## lewis (Feb 8, 2021)

nearest to those is Hipshot right? -


----------



## mmr007 (Feb 8, 2021)

one of my favorites brought back to life by one of my favorite youtubers


----------



## xzacx (Feb 8, 2021)

lewis said:


> nearest to those is Hipshot right? -



The LSRs function different—those are just replacement keys basically. They do give a similar look though. So "nearest" in look? Probably. Much different though otherwise.


----------



## manu80 (Feb 8, 2021)

This headstock gives me headache.
So weird like something’s wrong !!


----------



## lewis (Feb 8, 2021)

xzacx said:


> The LSRs function different—those are just replacement keys basically. They do give a similar look though. *So "nearest" in look? Probably*. Much different though otherwise.



absolutely


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 8, 2021)

lewis said:


> nearest to those is Hipshot right? -



Yep. I have them on both of my guitars


----------



## Manurack (Feb 8, 2021)

manu80 said:


> This headstock gives me headache.
> So weird like something’s wrong !!



Wes Borland bought a Custom Shop left handed V by accident. The buyer fell through and he got it stupidly cheap. The Jackson logo was upside down and the electronics cavity was already done FFS lol


----------



## Manurack (Feb 8, 2021)

Here's the video of Borland talking about his one off left handed Jackson V.


----------



## Glades (Mar 10, 2021)

pretty excited for this one


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2021)

ESP USA has entered the chat...


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 12, 2021)

/\ not sure if like. Though I do prefer smaller V shapes...that, to me seems even smaller?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> /\ not sure if like. Though I do prefer smaller V shapes...that, to me seems even smaller?



You like small V's eh?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 12, 2021)

...why the hell would anyone want a small V? Hell no..HUGE Vs FOR THE WIN!!!


----------



## josh1 (Mar 12, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> You like small V's eh?



Holy crap was not expecting those vocals. I thought it was some progressive instrumental stuff lol.


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 12, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> ESP USA has entered the chat...


Am I wrong in thinking this is closer to the SV/RR/lawsuit shape than previously offered in the US?

If so, does this mean we'll actually be able to get proper SVs in the E-II/LTD range now? I've always hated the extended horn they would use on the Alexi models here.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 12, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ...why the hell would anyone want a small V? Hell no..HUGE Vs FOR THE WIN!!!



I think the Jackson RR is the perfect shape of a V, or even the dean V, minus the headstock.

The king Vs, and other random variations, to me, seem goofy. Or maybe they look goofy on me and my frame at 5'11 and 170lbs. 

Like the video above is of a bigger guy, which would suit a bigger v. He went with a micro RR type thing and it looks really out of place


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 13, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> I think the Jackson RR is the perfect shape of a V, or even the dean V, minus the headstock.
> 
> The king Vs, and other random variations, to me, seem goofy. Or maybe they look goofy on me and my frame at 5'11 and 170lbs.
> 
> Like the video above is of a bigger guy, which would suit a bigger v. He went with a micro RR type thing and it looks really out of place


The bigger the better, which is why I like MLs. When my guitarist tries to play mine it looks fucking hilarious because it's the same size he is.


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 13, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I shall insist. The best V of all time is the Double Rhoads:


Dude! I didn't even know that existed! Its like my dream V shape configuration without having to go JCS. (apart from the red)

King V type shape - ✓
Reversed Jackson headstock - ✓

NO pickup rings - ✓
FR - ✓

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## narad (Mar 13, 2021)

Masoo2 said:


> Am I wrong in thinking this is closer to the SV/RR/lawsuit shape than previously offered in the US?
> 
> If so, does this mean we'll actually be able to get proper SVs in the E-II/LTD range now? I've always hated the extended horn they would use on the Alexi models here.



Doesn't seem it to me


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 13, 2021)

ESP v’s are not small.


----------



## Korneo (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm not a 8 strings guitar guy but this one, I really want it


----------



## John (Mar 13, 2021)

Pickups aside, which can always be swapped out to personal preference, RAN guitars did it right with this V.
ie- the ideal number of frets, making a 7 string V in red, a trem, and nothing too gaudy or too weird, etc as far as shape and aesthetics are concerned.

One can only hope they'll ever come back in some way, in some form. As far as I'm concerned, their presence is missed after seeing quite a few good guitars come from them over the years.


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 13, 2021)

Always been a fan of the BMF SV "Bloodbath".


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 13, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The bigger the better, which is why I like MLs. When my guitarist tries to play mine it looks fucking hilarious because it's the same size he is.



Oh! I REALLY want a ML. Yet, as you said, it just looks so out of place on me! I find them super comfortable playing, and there is so much to like on em, yet: a) it's super out of place with my Les Pauls b) the space is rather limited c) it looks WAY off on me. 

That's okay, I'm good with Les Pauls, and maybe a Jackson RR down the line? Maybe.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Mar 13, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> ESP USA has entered the chat...


Give this a white or green binding and I'm down. Looks too flat atm imo.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 13, 2021)

SpongeBob narrator: 23 padgess lattair.....


So what are the top 5 pointy production Vs in 2021 under $2k?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 13, 2021)

Seabeast2000 said:


> SpongeBob narrator: 23 padgess lattair.....
> 
> 
> So what are the top 5 pointy production Vs in 2021 under $2k?



The new Dean V line. Vengeance or vendetta, whatever it's called. 3 solid offerings there there


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 13, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> Oh! I REALLY want a ML. Yet, as you said, it just looks so out of place on me! I find them super comfortable playing, and there is so much to like on em, yet: a) it's super out of place with my Les Pauls b) the space is rather limited c) it looks WAY off on me.
> 
> That's okay, I'm good with Les Pauls, and maybe a Jackson RR down the line? Maybe.


Yeah I never paid attention to people saying they couldn't play certain guitars due to the body...until I got my MLs and saw smaller people try to play them. They feel just fine on me but watching people smaller than me attempt it, it becomes clear why people prefer certain body types.


----------



## macky (Mar 13, 2021)

Submitting my one-off 2017 ESP Exhibition Limited Golden Arrow as the best V of all time. The body is wrapped in gold leaf and the fretboard has paua abalone inlays. Fluence Merrows to top it off. Willing to accept being wrong if enough support is thrown behind my Mike Learn-painted Jackson Rhodes with all the dragons n shit on it. Yes, I'm using a PRS Private Stock case to prop up my ESP. Humility is one of my skills.


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 14, 2021)

The King V for a King is my favorite, along with the Mustaine version and RR1s.


----------



## Manurack (May 5, 2021)

Okay, so I lied.

I was watching a video of Megadeth performing 'Tornado of Souls' live from the first Gigantour Tour on YouTube and stumbled upon this. 

This two tone black and silver finish ESP DV8 is AMAZING! The best V of all time! It definitely had to be a one off ESP Custom V for Mustaine because I've never seen one like this.


----------



## Dave Death (May 5, 2021)

Mappe's custom Framus V


----------



## VMNT (May 5, 2021)

Marked Man said:


> The King V for a King is my favourite, along with the Mustaine version and RR1s.



Hard not to think of Mustaine when someone mentions a V, right?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 6, 2021)

Funnily enough I think God Forbid's use of the DV8's were more significant than Dave's lol. I almost swapped my old B.C. Rich Stealth 7 for a V Standard but the swap fell through.


----------



## VMNT (May 6, 2021)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Funnily enough I think God Forbid's use of the DV8's were more significant than Dave's lol. I almost swapped my old B.C. Rich Stealth 7 for a V Standard but the swap fell through.



I remember the ads but never understood those guys advertising someone else's signature. 'Free' gear I guess.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 6, 2021)

Funny story.. From what I understand the DV8 was originally offered to Morgan Lander of Kittie but she turned it down, then Dave got it


----------



## soliloquy (May 6, 2021)

whow....i JUST realized that the DV8 guitars stand for 'deviate' 
and DMNT can be said as 'dominate' though that may be stretch...


----------



## manu80 (May 6, 2021)

Deans are VMNT. Vehement ?
Abbath from Immortal had one too , modified. Before he got his schecter that you cant find anywhere lol
Wish i could find my self a Mayones vidius


----------



## Manurack (May 7, 2021)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Funnily enough I think God Forbid's use of the DV8's were more significant than Dave's lol. I almost swapped my old B.C. Rich Stealth 7 for a V Standard but the swap fell through.



Mike Spreitzer of Devildriver used a silver DV8 on the inaugural Sounds of the Underground dvd too.


----------



## Manurack (May 7, 2021)

VMNT said:


> I remember the ads but never understood those guys advertising someone else's signature. 'Free' gear I guess.
> 
> View attachment 93094



Here's an OLD video of the Coyle brothers Doc and Dallas of God Forbid doing a 'Betcha Can't Play This' segment for Guitar World around 2005. Dallas Coyle is playing the ESP DV8 and it looks like a huge, menacing guitar.


----------



## Manurack (May 7, 2021)

manu80 said:


> Deans are VMNT. Vehement ?
> Abbath from Immortal had one too , modified. Before he got his schecter that you cant find anywhere lol
> Wish i could find my self a Mayones vidius



I remember seeing those pictures, Abbath had an LTD DV8 with a Floyd Rose installed.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 7, 2021)

VMNT said:


> I remember the ads but never understood those guys advertising someone else's signature. 'Free' gear I guess.
> 
> View attachment 93094



It always featured in the back of my mind but people love the DV8's so I guess they didn't care.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 7, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I remember seeing those pictures, Abbath had an LTD DV8 with a Floyd Rose installed.
> View attachment 93115



Ok yep I need that, it ticks all the boxes


----------



## VMNT (May 7, 2021)

And does anyone remember this take on a DV8? It was a small run of 5 IIRC. Always loved it.


----------



## Bordcla (May 7, 2021)

Is there really any greater one that the Randy Rhoads???


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (May 7, 2021)

Double arrow kicks ass, I want an EII MK


----------



## Manurack (May 8, 2021)

Bordcla said:


> Is there really any greater one that the Randy Rhoads???



Yes. And fuck you if you disagree.


----------



## Blytheryn (May 8, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Yes. And fuck you if you disagree.
> 
> View attachment 93178



This right here is the winner. I actually think about Alexi V’s every day.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 9, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Yes. And fuck you if you disagree.
> 
> View attachment 93178



Alexi's ESPs (at least the non-USA ones, fuck the horrible lower wing on the USA models) definitely were an improvement re fret access and overall comfort of the design, but the paintwork and inlays lose some of the mojo for me.







You can't beat the thin bevels + sharkfins IMO. The dream is the ESP shape with the Jackson aesthetics


----------



## mitou (May 9, 2021)

I just can't get into the ESPs and other derivatives. To me the RR shape is like a Les Paul - if it's not a real Gibson it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## MadYarpen (May 9, 2021)

Manurack said:


> Yes. And fuck you if you disagree.
> 
> View attachment 93178


Yeah, though my favorite one is black / pink one. Closely followed by white scythe presented here. 
Just got black / yellow LTD fulfilling my dream, but I will continue the hunt on the pink or white one I think.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 10, 2021)

Offset Vs just look dumb and unfinished to me. Never saw the appeal. Real Vs for me, please.


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (May 10, 2021)

How about some Sully Guitars 'Revolution' and 'Concorde' V shapes?


----------



## narad (May 10, 2021)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Alexi's ESPs (at least the non-USA ones, fuck the horrible lower wing on the USA models) definitely were an improvement re fret access and overall comfort of the design, but the paintwork and inlays lose some of the mojo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ESP bevels are pretty big though, so the aesthetic doesn't suit it so well:


----------



## Aso (May 10, 2021)

FromTheMausoleum said:


> How about some Sully Guitars 'Revolution' and 'Concorde' V shapes?



Don't forget his Galaxy V (now discontinued)


----------



## FromTheMausoleum (May 10, 2021)

Aso said:


> Don't forget his Galaxy V (now discontinued)
> 
> View attachment 93247


With the schaller hannes bridge as well. A beaut.
He has some new conspiracy series Revolution models on their way and one of them is essentially Road Flare Red and I may have to snag one.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 17, 2021)

its a damn good thing i cant afford this shit rn


----------



## BenjaminW (May 17, 2021)

Can't forget about another originator of the Flying V in rock and metal.


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 17, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 93511
> 
> Can't forget about another originator of the Flying V in rock and metal.



Crazy how Gibson designed these in the 1950s and nobody wanted them, same as the Explorer. One of the guys who built them said they couldn't even give them away! And he regretted not grabbing a few...


----------



## BenjaminW (May 17, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Crazy how Gibson designed these in the 1950s and nobody wanted them, same as the Explorer. One of the guys who built them said they couldn't even give them away! And he regretted not grabbing a few...


I talked about it in the GAS thread but I'll share it again:
Vs were my dream guitar when I was seriously getting into rock and metal because of Randy Rhoads and Metallica. I ended up moving onto other guitars to GAS for, but my GAS for Vs has reappeared ever since I got into UFO/MSG recently.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 17, 2021)

Michael Schenker. Nuff said.


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 17, 2021)

I probably posted this already but I love this guy too- PURE CLASS!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 18, 2021)

Maybe not technically a V, but I feel like it's the evolution of the V. As a fan of V guitars and always looking for the best one, this one won out for me. Yeah yeah I know I'm always trying to shove these in a guitar thread somewhere but after having these I'll never want a regular V again. And yes it has to be specifically a Modifier. MLs just don't slap the same.


----------



## Manurack (May 18, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Maybe not technically a V, but I feel like it's the evolution of the V. As a fan of V guitars and always looking for the best one, this one won out for me. Yeah yeah I know I'm always trying to shove these in a guitar thread somewhere but after having these I'll never want a regular V again. And yes it has to be specifically a Modifier. MLs just don't slap the same.



If you're going to pick an ML guitar, at least pick a Dimebag ML!


----------



## manu80 (May 18, 2021)

Well i like it (as i like the roswell it's logical)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 18, 2021)

Manurack said:


> If you're going to pick an ML guitar, at least pick a Dimebag ML!
> 
> View attachment 93519
> 
> ...



Nope. For some reason Dime's MLs were always way uglier than regular MLs. Besides, Modifier > ML 


Unless it's this ML


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 18, 2021)

manu80 said:


> Well i like it (as i like the roswell it's logical)
> 
> View attachment 93520


People hated this guitar but I think it's cool. Especially the one in this finish


----------



## manu80 (May 18, 2021)

wish I got one when it was released but found them expensive....


----------



## odibrom (May 18, 2021)

manu80 said:


> wish I got one when it was released but found them expensive....



... that's the SSO curse...


----------



## j3ps3 (May 18, 2021)

manu80 said:


> View attachment 89584



I'm glad somebody posted this so I didn't have to  This one's cool too


----------



## TimmyPage (May 18, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Crazy how Gibson designed these in the 1950s and nobody wanted them, same as the Explorer. One of the guys who built them said they couldn't even give them away! And he regretted not grabbing a few...



It's even funnier to think that the guy who originally made the design (Seth Lover, the same guy that functionally invented the humbucker as we know it) originally designed the V because he wanted a guitar that you could stand up and lean against the wall without falling over. It's probably the least metal origin there is.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (May 18, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> People hated this guitar but I think it's cool. Especially the one in this finish




They're cool. Just not 5000$ cool.

Thanks everyone for this thread. So many cool V's. I need a V once again in my life. Can't wait for the Dean Vengeance V to be released.


----------



## Korneo (May 18, 2021)

I have 4 favorite V in the World.
The first one, Jackson made it in the Custom Shop. This is a video of the unboxing

In action lately :


The next one, I can't find it in France or Europe. And I search it for 10+ years... The ESP Amoot II in transblack, my unicorn :








Then the Jackson Phil Demmel Custom Shop, but he Jackson CS price is crazy obsene right now... :








And finally, the KV2 Black Ghost Flame.
But same, 4000€ in Europe for a "standard" USA guitar is crzay :


----------



## xzacx (May 18, 2021)

Korneo said:


> And finally, the KV2 Black Ghost Flame.
> But same, 4000€ in Europe for a "standard" USA guitar is crzay :



Black Ghost Flames are probably the closest a flame paint job has ever come to looking cool on a guitar (or basically anything). I couldn't do it myself, but I always had a soft spot for these.


----------



## JD27 (May 18, 2021)

Well since I’ve listened to TBDM for a solid two weeks, Mr. Eschbach wins - Fatality!


----------



## BusinessMan (May 18, 2021)

Korneo said:


> I have 4 favorite V in the World.
> The first one, Jackson made it in the Custom Shop. This is a video of the unboxing
> 
> In action lately :
> ...




I had both the amott ltd and Jackson demmelition pro series and both were awesome! Wish I still had the amott but couldn't get along with the shorter scale. Demmelition is another I regret ousting as well.


----------



## BusinessMan (May 18, 2021)

As for best V guitar, I'd have to go with piotr's RAN from vader (sorry if been posted already). When I think "v guitar" this is what I think.


----------



## SCJR (May 19, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Maybe not technically a V, but I feel like it's the evolution of the V. As a fan of V guitars and always looking for the best one, this one won out for me. Yeah yeah I know I'm always trying to shove these in a guitar thread somewhere but after having these I'll never want a regular V again. And yes it has to be specifically a Modifier. MLs just don't slap the same.




I remember in high school my friend had the CFH Dime and we all went apeshit lol. If we only knew there was a $3,000+ version of it lmao. Then again we also thought our friend's Zakk Wylde Epiphone Bullsye LP was pretty legit too 

The Kiesel V220 is a great option for the ML shape. Type-X looked really comfortable, basically a reverse ML with a more defined horn on the smaller side. Even though it's only offered as a headless they do have the Hyperdrive but that does not have the pronounced V-style cut at the bottom bout. Don't own any Kiesels actually, but as you can tell I'm partial to their weirder/offset shapes.


----------



## Chiba666 (May 19, 2021)

Those Amotts were great, had a black one but the scale just never felt right for me, I’d love that as custom with a 25.5 scale


----------



## Manurack (May 20, 2021)

I remember going to Axe Music in Edmonton, Alberta one year when I was 17/18 and I tried out the first run Michael Amott ESP Ninja with the metal mirror pickguard and I LOVED it. I didn't mind the shorter scale length at all. The body seemed much bigger than the DV8 Sig. I wanted it so bad, but couldn't afford it.




The next version of Amott's signature that came in dark red with a Floyd Rose and 24 frets was absolutely BEAUTIFUL!




After Amott left ESP and joined Dean, his signature guitar with Dean looked like absolute shit...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 20, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I remember going to Axe Music in Edmonton, Alberta one year when I was 17/18 and I tried out the first run Michael Amott ESP Ninja with the metal mirror pickguard and I LOVED it. I didn't mind the shorter scale length at all. The body seemed much bigger than the DV8 Sig. I wanted it so bad, but couldn't afford it.
> 
> View attachment 93589
> 
> ...



I gotta agree..those Dean Amott sigs need some milk


----------



## Estilo (May 20, 2021)

I'd always had in mind to get one of the 600 series Amott LTDs eventually when I was planning to stay on in Australia. But life took a different path, I came back home and gear supply is lame here. 

The Dean Amott Sigs are just meh. I like him and the band enough though, and had they stuck with the ESP/LTD specs and they came up for sale here I might just get one for the heck of it but they wont even put the SDs on.


----------



## Aso (May 20, 2021)

I would like to get my hands on a double rhoads like Pat O'brien's


----------



## Accoun (May 20, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I gotta agree..those Dean Amott sigs need some milk


I actually like the shape quite a bit, but can't get over the finish. To put it bluntly... _why can't they just be normal?_


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 21, 2021)

Accoun said:


> I actually like the shape quite a bit, but can't get over the finish. To put it bluntly... _why can't they just be normal?_


Yeah Dean REALLY needs to stop with the fucking graphics


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 21, 2021)

Everyone: "Enough with the shitty graphic finishes."
Dean: "Printer goes brrrrr."


----------



## soliloquy (May 21, 2021)

Accoun said:


> I actually like the shape quite a bit, but can't get over the finish. To put it bluntly... _why can't they just be normal?_



to be fair, dean does have the tyrant tin man, which has no graphics






along with the burgundy


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 21, 2021)

My fave, had this in 1983, wish I never parted with it.
https://ibanez.fandom.com/wiki/RR550


----------



## Accoun (May 21, 2021)

soliloquy said:


> to be fair, dean does have the tyrant tin man, which has no graphics
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, that's fair. But I guess on a personal level they still miss me. Tin Man ain't my thing completely and I don't vibe with the thick colored bevels in Burgundy (or some Jackson Vs, for example).
Still - a step in a right direction, I guess?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 21, 2021)




----------



## foreright (May 21, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


>



^ That's got to be a strong contender - if it were purple (and 7 string!) then absolutely perfect.


----------



## possumkiller (May 21, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> View attachment 93511
> 
> Can't forget about another originator of the Flying V in rock and metal.


Stolen from his brother. Mike started with an LP but borrowed Rudy's 71 medallion V and never returned it. 
This was the third guy after James and Kirk who convinced me that 70s Vs were the fucking shit.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 30, 2022)

Just watched this gem of a music video again and I thought of this thread. The lead guitarist is playing Neal Moser Custom Shop Bastard V and I love it! 

Has anyone watched Metal Lords on Netflix? The vocals of the kid in the Netflix movie sounds almost identical to this dude playing the Jackson!


----------



## Sslfetish (Jul 30, 2022)

24 of 25 . It should rate .


----------



## ShredmasterD (Jul 30, 2022)

jus throwin this out there cuz V

or maybe Y


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 1, 2022)

Manurack said:


> Yes. And fuck you if you disagree.
> 
> View attachment 93178





Captain Shoggoth said:


> Alexi's ESPs (at least the non-USA ones, fuck the horrible lower wing on the USA models) definitely were an improvement re fret access and overall comfort of the design, but the paintwork and inlays lose some of the mojo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These 2 guitars man. I'm admittedly very much a fanboy, but when I saw that white scythe for the first time back in like '04 or '05 I was completely blown away. Then I went further back through 'Bodom's catalogue and learned of the WildChild guitar and the other custom Jackson's they used to have and that was the be all end all for me. A big majority of Alexi's signature models have been sick: The katakana, the pinky, the blacky, the black w/white glow in the dark, the arrowhead, the hexed, the ripped. Really the only two stinkers were the Greeny and the Wild Scythe.

There are a lot of other cool V's out there, and it's my favorite shape by far, but these 2 guitars will always be the standard that I hold other V's to. The Caparison Orbit is pretty cool, so is the Amott Ninja, the DV8, and the old Mustaine KV's with the Kahlers, to name a few. The Oli Herbert Rhoads was pretty sick too.

Still, for me, a lot of people get the shape wrong. The Kiesel/Carvin ones where the fins are backwards drive me nuts. While I like the Gibson V, the spinoffs of it by other brands are pretty atrocious, especially that Vulture thing that James plays now days.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 1, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> These 2 guitars man. I'm admittedly very much a fanboy, but when I saw that white scythe for the first time back in like '04 or '05 I was completely blown away. Then I went further back through 'Bodom's catalogue and learned of the WildChild guitar and the other custom Jackson's they used to have and that was the be all end all for me. A big majority of Alexi's signature models have been sick: The katakana, the pinky, the blacky, the black w/white glow in the dark, the arrowhead, the hexed, the ripped. Really the only two stinkers were the Greeny and the Wild Scythe.
> 
> There are a lot of other cool V's out there, and it's my favorite shape by far, but these 2 guitars will always be the standard that I hold other V's to. The Caparison Orbit is pretty cool, so is the Amott Ninja, the DV8, and the old Mustaine KV's with the Kahlers, to name a few. The Oli Herbert Rhoads was pretty sick too.
> 
> Still, for me, a lot of people get the shape wrong. The Kiesel/Carvin ones where the fins are backwards drive me nuts. While I like the Gibson V, the spinoffs of it by other brands are pretty atrocious, especially that Vulture thing that James plays now days.



Feel very similarly to you. I feel the fact that you and I met originally on the UM Bodom forums speaks for itself  Don't care for the Amott Ninja or the Orbit although the Cazqui sig is pretty baller. Gibson Vs have to have the 67 style pickguard for me. 67 is a top 5 guitar design, 57 style is lesser and I lose interest entirely without a pickguard.

It does tickle me how particular we are compared to the rest of the population though. I played my Alexi fanboy RR24 at a non metal show recently. My most metal friend there, who I met at a BTBAM concert and plays guitar himself, was just like "woah, flying v, that's so you"


----------



## Kosthrash (Aug 1, 2022)

This King V...





__





Pro Series King V™ KVTMG | Guitars


Pro Series King V™ KVTMG, Ebony Fingerboard, Snow White




www.jacksonguitars.com


----------



## STRHelvete (Aug 1, 2022)

The best V is a Dean ML. I said what I said


----------



## Manurack (Aug 1, 2022)

Kosthrash said:


> This King V...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



James Hetfield played one exactly like that during the Master of Puppets tour! But he said it kind of hurt his image since Mustaine was with Jackson, so he switched to ESP.


----------



## Zhysick (Aug 1, 2022)

I am so angry with Gibson that from now on the only good V is the Dean V with the V headstock...

Should I buy a Chibson V? probably a Tokai will hurt them more...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 1, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> View attachment 111707
> View attachment 111708
> View attachment 111709
> View attachment 111710
> View attachment 111711



Cool, what is the story on the acrylic V? Aluminum neck it looks like too. Very cool. 

I think they should restart GoT just to get that guy back into his other destiny.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 2, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Cool, what is the story on the acrylic V? Aluminum neck it looks like too. Very cool.
> 
> I think they should restart GoT just to get that guy back into his other destiny.



For a brief time he had a signature model with Electrical Guitar Company. The relationship soured and he moved on. 

I think less than a dozen or so were built and even fewer his exact spec. 

Acrylic body and aluminum neck/board.


----------



## JW Shreds (Aug 4, 2022)

Manurack said:


> While there are the Gibson Flying V,, the Jackson Randy Rhoads V, the BC Rich Kerry King Tribal V, The Kramer V...
> 
> The ESP Dave Mustaine DV8 rules above all else. Mustaine left Dean and I'm really hoping that he goes back to ESP and resurrects these beauties again.
> 
> ...


Man, im such a goddamn moron for trading my black og dv8-r with jb/jazz for a xiphos years ago. It was actually my first good guitar after starting out with a low end Warlock for a couple years. AMAZING guitars. Much better than the ones he was doing with Dean. I still have dreams about how magical the neck was on that thing. Especially for being painted.


----------



## ChrisLA (Aug 5, 2022)

ClownShoes said:


> For sleekness - RR 1.5


Playing up above the 14th fret doesn't look too sleek of an experience


----------



## Estilo (Aug 5, 2022)

Not quite the best V but this is my Schecter Gary Holt V1 that I swapped in ordinary black EMG 81 in in favour of the stock red 81/89. Looks more badass in my view though the red pickups are lovely on their own. Gives it a more Pat O Brien vibe now.


----------



## Blytheryn (Aug 5, 2022)

ESP KKV.


----------



## TornAnus (Aug 5, 2022)

My 2019 King V Pro. Here's the sweetwater glamour shot.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 5, 2022)

The best V of all time is the Arrow and you're wrong if you think differently.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 5, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> The best V of all time is the Arrow and you're wrong if you think differently.


Yes it is


----------



## ClownShoes (Aug 8, 2022)

ChrisLA said:


> Playing up above the 14th fret doesn't look too sleek of an experience


Randy didn't need a cutout


----------



## STRHelvete (Aug 8, 2022)

ClownShoes said:


> Randy didn't need a cutout


That's what killed him


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 8, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> That's what killed him


It wasn't going up high that killed him, it was the rapid decline in height that got him.


----------



## Kosthrash (Aug 9, 2022)

Epiphone Annihilation V ...


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 29, 2022)

This pretty hot...


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 30, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> This pretty hot...


I LOVE the Orbit design, I'm definitely thinking about getting one (I'd probably do the Blue Violet though)


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 30, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> I LOVE the Orbit design, I'm definitely thinking about getting one (I'd probably do the Blue Violet though)


Oh wow, didn't even know they had this color. Very nice.


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 30, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


> Oh wow, didn't even know they had this color. Very nice.


I honestly like all 4 colors, even the normal white and black haha


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Aug 30, 2022)

27 frets oh lawdy


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2022)

Black or white finish: Check
Fatass stubby headstock: Check
1967 pickguard shape: Checl
Pickup rings on a pickguard: Check 

My criteria for the best V of all time


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 30, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Black or white finish: Check
> Fatass stubby headstock: Check
> 1967 pickguard shape: Checl
> Pickup rings on a pickguard: Check
> ...


I’d like to see more “modern” flying Vs, like give me a black beauty Flying V but 24 frets and a Floyd


----------



## Estilo (Aug 31, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Black or white finish: Check
> Fatass stubby headstock: Check
> 1967 pickguard shape: Checl
> Pickup rings on a pickguard: Check
> ...


Straplock on edge of wing means it won't stand on its own. Defeats a key purpose of getting a V IMO.


----------



## Korneo (Aug 31, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Black or white finish: Check
> Fatass stubby headstock: Check
> 1967 pickguard shape: Checl
> Pickup rings on a pickguard: Check
> ...


If I had to choose a Gibson Flyinh V Style, I really love thje Richie Faulkner one even if I hate the floyd









Or even this one :


----------



## Korneo (Aug 31, 2022)

I always had a crush for the Ran V, especially the Jeff Waters one or the Invader for Peter of Vader :


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 31, 2022)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Yes it is



I GAS really hard for this one:


----------



## Kosthrash (Aug 31, 2022)

VFM V for metal... (nice looking too)









Epiphone | Flying V Prophecy


Flying V Prophecy




www.epiphone.com


----------



## Metaluna (Oct 8, 2022)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Even as a fan of these I wouldn't put them in the ranking of "best V" but since pretty much every V has been mentioned, might as well bring this bad boy out


It has that “Earwig” look that’s very fetching.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 8, 2022)

Metaluna said:


> It has that “Earwig” look that’s very fetching.



"scientists at MIT have been exposing earwigs to Monster Energy, Oakleys, and tribal tattoos for months"


----------



## Metaluna (Oct 8, 2022)

Siggery Guitars Fury
​I got this cool axe w/SKB case in trade for a vintage Gretsch 212 amp. It’s made by a luthier in England. Ebony fretboard with side markers, bolt-on 25.5“ 3-piece maple neck (came raw, I sanded it applied tung oil). Don’t know much about the luthier. It’s a great axe and super stylish.


----------



## Metaluna (Oct 8, 2022)

soliloquy said:


>


Whoah, the Fenris Wolf axe!


----------



## Metaluna (Oct 8, 2022)

gunshow86de said:


>


extreme elegance. I find the asymmetrical shapes like this, the Arrow and the Rhodes Vs more pleasing than the strict V design. Even most conventional curvilinear guitar bodies have some asymmetry. When played the lower bout looms visually larger so it makes sense to shrink it up some.


----------



## thrashcomics (Oct 8, 2022)

I know its been posted, but its a crime he never got this or the black one, or his eclipses as sigs. He played those things and those things only for decades before he moved to singing.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 8, 2022)

Metaluna said:


> Siggery Guitars Fury
> View attachment 115562​I got this cool axe w/SKB case in trade for a vintage Gretsch 212 amp. It’s made by a luthier in England. Ebony fretboard with side markers, bolt-on 25.5“ 3-piece maple neck (came raw, I sanded it applied tung oil). Don’t know much about the luthier. It’s a great axe and super stylish.


He was a luthier who got his start doing Blackmachine-ish builds. Unfortunately, he got overwhelmed with orders, and disappeared with the deposits and guitars from a lot of people. 

This particular guitar is a copy of the Bernie Rico body shape known as Diva.


----------



## Metaluna (Oct 9, 2022)

So… it’s cursed? 


Hollowway said:


> He was a luthier who got his start doing Blackmachine-ish builds. Unfortunately, he got overwhelmed with orders, and disappeared with the deposits and guitars from a lot of people.
> 
> This particular guitar is a copy of the Bernie Rico body shape known as Diva.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 9, 2022)

Metaluna said:


> So… it’s cursed?


No, because if EITHER Siggery or BRJ were affiliated with it, then it would be cursed. But since BOTH are, the second curse cancels out the first, and now you’re ok.


----------



## manu80 (Oct 9, 2022)

I'll add the Vidius in the mix. Can't believe i barely see any on the used market but apprently there hasn't been a lot produced


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 9, 2022)

Estilo said:


> Straplock on edge of wing means it won't stand on its own. Defeats a key purpose of getting a V IMO.


That’s a key reason to get a V?


----------



## soul_lip_mike (Oct 9, 2022)

Whats Rob Flynn playing these days?


----------



## Metaluna (Oct 9, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> No, because if EITHER Siggery or BRJ were affiliated with it, then it would be cursed. But since BOTH are, the second curse cancels out the first, and now you’re ok.


Oh, thank Hastur and Yog-Sothoth!


----------



## Metaluna (Oct 10, 2022)

The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Yes it is


If I bought an LTD Arrow instead of an ESP or E-II would I feel I was missing much? they are significantly cheaper, made in Korea not Japan. Do they look or feel much cheaper?


----------



## Estilo (Oct 11, 2022)

Blytheryn said:


> That’s a key reason to get a V?



If it didn't come across well enough, I was trying to be funny. 

But what alternatives are there which can stand on its own without a stand?


----------



## lewis (Oct 11, 2022)

soul_lip_mike said:


> Whats Rob Flynn playing these days?


Some super worn, battle scarred, no logo 27inch scale V.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 11, 2022)

Estilo said:


> If it didn't come across well enough, I was trying to be funny.
> 
> But what alternatives are there which can stand on its own without a stand?


My bad! I never thought of actually putting a guitar down like that.

Maybe an ML or Razorback?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 11, 2022)

Metaluna said:


> If I bought an LTD Arrow instead of an ESP or E-II would I feel I was missing much? they are significantly cheaper, made in Korea not Japan. Do they look or feel much cheaper?


Depends on your application. If you're gonna abuse the tremolo, you might want a better quality Floyd so it doesn't go out of tune. If you're gonna want excelent fretjobs and finish, go more expensive. That said, with a proper set up a cheap guitar can be as amazing, if not more amazing than an expensive guitar. You basically pay for quality control on several levels.


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes (Oct 11, 2022)

Estilo said:


> But what alternatives are there which can stand on its own without a stand?


----------



## jrn1308 (Oct 12, 2022)

lewis said:


> Some super worn, battle scarred, no logo 27inch scale V.



That's probably a modified version of his love/death signature that came out a couple of years ago.



The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Depends on your application. If you're gonna abuse the tremolo, you might want a better quality Floyd so it doesn't go out of tune. If you're gonna want excelent fretjobs and finish, go more expensive. That said, with a proper set up a cheap guitar can be as amazing, if not more amazing than an expensive guitar. You basically pay for quality control on several levels.



I don't know man... If he buys a 1000 series I wouldn't consider it a cheap guitar at 1.200 - 1.400 streetprice. They have stainless steel frets with a really great fretjob and are set up well. They also don't need a better quality Floyd to stay in tune. They are equipped with a FR1000 and you can abuse them and don't have any tuning issues at all.


----------



## Estilo (Oct 12, 2022)

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> View attachment 115677



But I NEED ss frets! If I got this and refretted, I'd lose 33% of the refret cost right off the bat. The savings from not needing a stand offsets that slightly though.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 13, 2022)

jrn1308 said:


> I don't know man... If he buys a 1000 series I wouldn't consider it a cheap guitar at 1.200 - 1.400 streetprice. They have stainless steel frets with a really great fretjob and are set up well. They also don't need a better quality Floyd to stay in tune. They are equipped with a FR1000 and you can abuse them and don't have any tuning issues at all.


 Yeah mate, i forgot to mention the law of diminishing returns, I think the 1000-series is the best thing money could buy at this point. Not cheap but amazing quality.


----------

